# myth of Native Americans



## harmonica

let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not


----------



## WelfareQueen

Ah.....why do you think Native Americans are different from others humans?  No racial group is more virtuous or evil than any other racial group. 

We more or less all have the same impulses.....both good and bad.  People need to let these racially divisive constructs go already.  It's fucking stupid.


----------



## irosie91

harmonica said:


> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not



so?


----------



## harmonica

WelfareQueen said:


> Ah.....why do you think Native Americans are different from others humans?  No racial group is more virtuous or evil than any other racial group.
> 
> We more or less all have the same impulses.....both good and bad.  People need to let these racially divisive constructs go already.  It's fucking stupid.


I never said otherwise...I agree...I would mark ''agree'' for your reply, but  I get a sense of ''hate'' from your reply...and you use the word 'stupid'


----------



## harmonica

irosie91 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so?
Click to expand...

well, I see a lot of comments about NAs regarding the DACA issue, and immigration issues on MSM sites


----------



## whitehall

Every society is guilty of enslaving other societies sometime in history. Blacks get all the publicity but American Indians got a raw deal in the 19th century and they were treated like 2nd class citizens in the 20th century.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

harmonica said:


> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not


*The Same Gangster Race Kept Out by the Great Wall of China*

Do we call a gang that escapes to a hideout in some remote place "residents" of that place? This race originated as prehistoric criminal fugitives.  In fact, that was why they were chased into Siberia before that.  Feralphiles who want us to feel guilty about finishing the job started by Chinese justice have a Death Wish.


----------



## Camp

harmonica said:


> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not


Europeans were still doing that stuff in the 20th Century, on a grand scale. Japan too.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

whitehall said:


> Every society is guilty of enslaving other societies sometime in history. Blacks get all the publicity but American Indians got a raw deal in the 19th century and they were treated like 2nd class citizens in the 20th century.


*Bye-Bye, Kumbaya*

Hating on our pioneers makes my head feel all warm and fuzzy, softening it for a scalping.


----------



## harmonica

Camp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans were still doing that stuff in the 20th Century, on a grand scale. Japan too.
Click to expand...

the NAs, Africans, etc did the same, but not on the same scale--only because they didn't have the technology....


----------



## irosie91

harmonica said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans were still doing that stuff in the 20th Century, on a grand scale. Japan too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the NAs, Africans, etc did the same, but not on the same scale--only because they didn't have the technology....
Click to expand...


yeah??     so?


----------



## bodecea

harmonica said:


> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not


Who claimed they were peaceful?  Almost all tribes had a warrior class....hardly peaceful.


----------



## irosie91

bodecea said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed they were peaceful?  Almost all tribes had a warrior class....hardly peaceful.
Click to expand...


the Vikings were really nasty-------as were the Romans


----------



## WelfareQueen

harmonica said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.....why do you think Native Americans are different from others humans?  No racial group is more virtuous or evil than any other racial group.
> 
> We more or less all have the same impulses.....both good and bad.  People need to let these racially divisive constructs go already.  It's fucking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said otherwise...I agree...I would mark ''agree'' for your reply, but  I get a sense of ''hate'' from your reply...and you use the word 'stupid'
Click to expand...



I don't hate anybody.  To me your point seems obvious.  Native Americans did both good and bad things.  The same as every other group.  To make a major point of it does not seem necessary imho.


----------



## WelfareQueen

whitehall said:


> Every society is guilty of enslaving other societies sometime in history. Blacks get all the publicity but American Indians got a raw deal in the 19th century and they were treated like 2nd class citizens in the 20th century.





Virtually every group in human history has had the shit kicked out of them at some point or other.  The Brits for example were conqueror and enslaved by the Romans, the Angles and Saxons, and finally the Vikings, until the Normans came in and took the place over.

So should British people now hate those of Scandinavian, German, or Italian ancestry?  The cult of victim-hood and grievance is beyond tired.  Let it go people.


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not


Way to put us under the same blanket.

I guess since Jeffery Dahmer was a monster, all white men are.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Yarddog

bodecea said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed they were peaceful?  Almost all tribes had a warrior class....hardly peaceful.
Click to expand...



Thats pretty much true. But from everything I've read though about the California Indians though, they seemed to be much more peaceful than most of the plains or eastern Indians. Probably because of the stable climate and abundance of food in California. When the Spanish showed up they didn't have much problem at all getting them to live on their missions. It was only after the abuse they received from the Spanish that they started to revolt .They were also pretty much minding their own business when the gold rush came along later and they were displaced because they happened to live on land that had gold on it.  They kind of became the victims of the gold fever and then the state government of California endorsed their genocide.  I would say the media at the time was largely to blame for the Genocide of those Indians, namely the newspapers, who were probably shills for the railroads, mining companies and other various power structures who saw the west was a place for the taking. Also many people moving west for gold already had previous experiences with other indians of the plains and had a lot of bias against any Indian.


----------



## whitehall

The Sage of Main Street said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every society is guilty of enslaving other societies sometime in history. Blacks get all the publicity but American Indians got a raw deal in the 19th century and they were treated like 2nd class citizens in the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bye-Bye, Kumbaya*
> 
> Hating on our pioneers makes my head feel all warm and fuzzy, softening it for a scalping.
Click to expand...

"Hating on our pioneers"?


----------



## miketx




----------



## harmonica

Yarddog said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed they were peaceful?  Almost all tribes had a warrior class....hardly peaceful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats pretty much true. But from everything I've read though about the California Indians though, they seemed to be much more peaceful than most of the plains or eastern Indians. Probably because of the stable climate and abundance of food in California. When the Spanish showed up they didn't have much problem at all getting them to live on their missions. It was only after the abuse they received from the Spanish that they started to revolt .They were also pretty much minding their own business when the gold rush came along later and they were displaced because they happened to live on land that had gold on it.  They kind of became the victims of the gold fever and then the state government of California endorsed their genocide.  I would say the media at the time was largely to blame for the Genocide of those Indians, namely the newspapers, who were probably shills for the railroads, mining companies and other various power structures who saw the west was a place for the taking. Also many people moving west for gold already had previous experiences with other indians of the plains and had a lot of bias against any Indian.
Click to expand...

I just read the same about the Cali NAs...good call...wow..most of my previous readings were of the eastern and Mid West NAs
but my most recent book mentioned the Cali NAs


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Way to put us under the same blanket.
> 
> I guess since Jeffery Dahmer was a monster, all white men are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

what's your point? that's what the MSM does--paint whites as evil--from taking the land and destroying the NAs and also the blacks


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

*


whitehall said:





The Sage of Main Street said:





whitehall said:



			Every society is guilty of enslaving other societies sometime in history. Blacks get all the publicity but American Indians got a raw deal in the 19th century and they were treated like 2nd class citizens in the 20th century.
		
Click to expand...

Bye-Bye, Kumbaya

Hating on our pioneers makes my head feel all warm and fuzzy, softening it for a scalping.
		
Click to expand...

"Hating on our pioneers"?
		
Click to expand...

A Couch Potato Gets His Brains Peeled*

That's what Hollywood and the info media tell me I must do in order to be fashionable.  I so desperately want to be on the cutting edge--of a shredder!


----------



## Moonglow

harmonica said:


> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not


The NA's didn't claim to follow a religion of love and peace like the Europeans did....


----------



## harmonica

Moonglow said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> The NA's didn't claim to follow a religion of love and peace like the Europeans did....
Click to expand...

good point......


----------



## eflatminor

None of that matters.  What matters for cultures is how they evolved over time.

Over the past 5000 years, some cultures invented the wheel and gunpowder, engaged in metallurgy, built cities and revolutionized industry.

Others never got out of the stone age.

Personally, I'd prefer the cultures where you don't have to shit in the woods.


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not


So not all Native Americans were the same...how profound
While each tribe may have had different characteristics, they were all treated the same by the US Government as they were rounded up and forced onto desolate reservations


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> So not all Native Americans were the same...how profound
> While each tribe may have had different characteristics, they were all treated the same by the US Government as they were rounded up and forced onto desolate reservations
Click to expand...

they were defeated by a greater power 
just like every other war/battle/conflict


----------



## rightwinger

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> So not all Native Americans were the same...how profound
> While each tribe may have had different characteristics, they were all treated the same by the US Government as they were rounded up and forced onto desolate reservations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were defeated by a greater power
> just like every other war/battle/conflict
Click to expand...

_they were defeated by a greater power
_
Disease and starvation


----------



## harmonica

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> So not all Native Americans were the same...how profound
> While each tribe may have had different characteristics, they were all treated the same by the US Government as they were rounded up and forced onto desolate reservations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were defeated by a greater power
> just like every other war/battle/conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _they were defeated by a greater power
> _
> Disease and starvation
Click to expand...

sure....yes....that's partly true .....
plus they fought among themselves a lot...at the Little Bighorn--a victory--they did come together


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> So not all Native Americans were the same...how profound
> While each tribe may have had different characteristics, they were all treated the same by the US Government as they were rounded up and forced onto desolate reservations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were defeated by a greater power
> just like every other war/battle/conflict
Click to expand...

Yep. Right after they welcomed the white man, took their word that they came in peace. It was not a war/battle/conflict.
It was GENOCIDE.



Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Way to put us under the same blanket.
> 
> I guess since Jeffery Dahmer was a monster, all white men are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's your point? that's what the MSM does--paint whites as evil--from taking the land and destroying the NAs and also the blacks
Click to expand...

If you have difficulty figuring out my point, you probably shouldn't be posting here.
It's wrong to stereotype an entire race of people based on the actions of a few.




Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## harmonica

obviously, YOU did not figure out MY point


Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Way to put us under the same blanket.
> 
> I guess since Jeffery Dahmer was a monster, all white men are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's your point? that's what the MSM does--paint whites as evil--from taking the land and destroying the NAs and also the blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have difficulty figuring out my point, you probably shouldn't be posting here.
> It's wrong to stereotype an entire race of people based on the actions of a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

obviously YOU did not figure out MY point--so YOU should not be posting here, according to your very own words
please note the word ''some'' in my original post !


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> obviously, YOU did not figure out MY point
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Way to put us under the same blanket.
> 
> I guess since Jeffery Dahmer was a monster, all white men are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's your point? that's what the MSM does--paint whites as evil--from taking the land and destroying the NAs and also the blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have difficulty figuring out my point, you probably shouldn't be posting here.
> It's wrong to stereotype an entire race of people based on the actions of a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously YOU did not figure out MY point--so YOU should not be posting here, according to your very own words
> please note the word ''some'' in my original post !
Click to expand...


..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
Is what you said.
You also said:
they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, YOU did not figure out MY point
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Way to put us under the same blanket.
> 
> I guess since Jeffery Dahmer was a monster, all white men are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's your point? that's what the MSM does--paint whites as evil--from taking the land and destroying the NAs and also the blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have difficulty figuring out my point, you probably shouldn't be posting here.
> It's wrong to stereotype an entire race of people based on the actions of a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously YOU did not figure out MY point--so YOU should not be posting here, according to your very own words
> please note the word ''some'' in my original post !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> Is what you said.
> You also said:
> they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

the _major_ point being the ''myth''....that's in the title and_ first _sentence--_first _noun...
you do agree the NAs being peaceful, corn growers is a myth?
no, not all, but many--many tribes were not peaceful


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, YOU did not figure out MY point
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to put us under the same blanket.
> 
> I guess since Jeffery Dahmer was a monster, all white men are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> what's your point? that's what the MSM does--paint whites as evil--from taking the land and destroying the NAs and also the blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have difficulty figuring out my point, you probably shouldn't be posting here.
> It's wrong to stereotype an entire race of people based on the actions of a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously YOU did not figure out MY point--so YOU should not be posting here, according to your very own words
> please note the word ''some'' in my original post !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> Is what you said.
> You also said:
> they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the _major_ point being the ''myth''....that's in the title and_ first _sentence--_first _noun...
> you do agree the the NAs being peaceful, corn growers is a myth?
Click to expand...

It is a myth. We didn't all grow corn.

Do you think because some of the Natives were evil that justifies what the white man Did  to us? Mass genocide?

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, YOU did not figure out MY point
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's your point? that's what the MSM does--paint whites as evil--from taking the land and destroying the NAs and also the blacks
> 
> 
> 
> If you have difficulty figuring out my point, you probably shouldn't be posting here.
> It's wrong to stereotype an entire race of people based on the actions of a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously YOU did not figure out MY point--so YOU should not be posting here, according to your very own words
> please note the word ''some'' in my original post !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> Is what you said.
> You also said:
> they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the _major_ point being the ''myth''....that's in the title and_ first _sentence--_first _noun...
> you do agree the the NAs being peaceful, corn growers is a myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a myth. We didn't all grow corn.
> 
> Do you think because some of the Natives were evil that justifies what the white man Did  to us? Mass genocide?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

the NAs decimated/dislocated/ other tribes...what I'm saying is the whites were no better--and _no worse_
the NAs didn't have the technology or advanced enough to do it on a scale as the whites did--but they did do it


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, YOU did not figure out MY point
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have difficulty figuring out my point, you probably shouldn't be posting here.
> It's wrong to stereotype an entire race of people based on the actions of a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> obviously YOU did not figure out MY point--so YOU should not be posting here, according to your very own words
> please note the word ''some'' in my original post !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> Is what you said.
> You also said:
> they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the _major_ point being the ''myth''....that's in the title and_ first _sentence--_first _noun...
> you do agree the the NAs being peaceful, corn growers is a myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a myth. We didn't all grow corn.
> 
> Do you think because some of the Natives were evil that justifies what the white man Did  to us? Mass genocide?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the NAs decimated/dislocated/ other tribes...what I'm saying is the whites were no better--and _no worse_
> the NAs didn't have the technology or advanced enough to do it on a scale as the whites did--but they did do it
Click to expand...

I guess we should eliminate all white people. Right? Let pass laws to exterminate the white race. Right? What's fair is fair.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, YOU did not figure out MY point
> obviously YOU did not figure out MY point--so YOU should not be posting here, according to your very own words
> please note the word ''some'' in my original post !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> Is what you said.
> You also said:
> they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the _major_ point being the ''myth''....that's in the title and_ first _sentence--_first _noun...
> you do agree the the NAs being peaceful, corn growers is a myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a myth. We didn't all grow corn.
> 
> Do you think because some of the Natives were evil that justifies what the white man Did  to us? Mass genocide?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the NAs decimated/dislocated/ other tribes...what I'm saying is the whites were no better--and _no worse_
> the NAs didn't have the technology or advanced enough to do it on a scale as the whites did--but they did do it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we should eliminate all white people. Right? Let pass laws to exterminate the white race. Right? What's fair is fair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

that makes sense ...!?!


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not



Sigh.

There are lots of 'myths'- about Native Americans- and our European ancestors.

There were thousands of different tribes and cultures of Native Americans in North and South America- as different as the cultures across Europe and Asia. 

Yes- some tribes practices torture- and others didn't. Some tribes were aggressive and murdered other tribes- and others were essentially defensive- seeking to protect themselves. 

Basically native Americans were humans- just like Europeans who came here were humans.

But they were here first- and yes- all Americans-  are either immigrants or descendants of immigrants.

And yes- my European ancestors stole this land from the native Americans. Not my fault- not your fault- but thats the fact.


----------



## Syriusly

The Sage of Main Street said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every society is guilty of enslaving other societies sometime in history. Blacks get all the publicity but American Indians got a raw deal in the 19th century and they were treated like 2nd class citizens in the 20th century.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bye-Bye, Kumbaya*
> 
> Hating on our pioneers makes my head feel all warm and fuzzy, softening it for a scalping.
Click to expand...


Ah scalping.

Another nifty tradition Europeans introduced to America.


----------



## Camp

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, YOU did not figure out MY point
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Way to put us under the same blanket.
> 
> I guess since Jeffery Dahmer was a monster, all white men are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what's your point? that's what the MSM does--paint whites as evil--from taking the land and destroying the NAs and also the blacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have difficulty figuring out my point, you probably shouldn't be posting here.
> It's wrong to stereotype an entire race of people based on the actions of a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously YOU did not figure out MY point--so YOU should not be posting here, according to your very own words
> please note the word ''some'' in my original post !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> Is what you said.
> You also said:
> they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

The white Europeans were doing the same thing at the very same time in Europe. In fact, they brought remnants of the inquisition to the new world. The Salem witch hunts were derived and a direct link to the Inquisition.  

Another fact of worthy note is that the European settlers paid bounties on the scalps of native Americans, including children. Let that sink in. The earliest European communities in America paid hunters a bounty for scalping children and even babies. They didn't bring as much reward as the woman scalps and the old people scalps, but one can suppose that for the murdering European bounty hunters every scalp counted towards the payment of a mug of beer and a tavern wench.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> So not all Native Americans were the same...how profound
> While each tribe may have had different characteristics, they were all treated the same by the US Government as they were rounded up and forced onto desolate reservations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were defeated by a greater power
> just like every other war/battle/conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Right after they welcomed the white man, took their word that they came in peace. It was not a war/battle/conflict.
> It was GENOCIDE.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

*Wounded Knee Pest Control*

We're supposed to accept that insulting narrative just because powerful Whiteys Hating Whiteys pose as people we should look up to?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> obviously, YOU did not figure out MY point
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's your point? that's what the MSM does--paint whites as evil--from taking the land and destroying the NAs and also the blacks
> 
> 
> 
> If you have difficulty figuring out my point, you probably shouldn't be posting here.
> It's wrong to stereotype an entire race of people based on the actions of a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously YOU did not figure out MY point--so YOU should not be posting here, according to your very own words
> please note the word ''some'' in my original post !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> Is what you said.
> You also said:
> they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the _major_ point being the ''myth''....that's in the title and_ first _sentence--_first _noun...
> you do agree the the NAs being peaceful, corn growers is a myth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a myth. We didn't all grow corn.
> 
> Do you think because some of the Natives were evil that justifies what the white man Did  to us? Mass genocide?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

*Trail of Crybabies*

The whining of evolution's sore losers.


----------



## Hellbilly

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> So not all Native Americans were the same...how profound
> While each tribe may have had different characteristics, they were all treated the same by the US Government as they were rounded up and forced onto desolate reservations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were defeated by a greater power
> just like every other war/battle/conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Right after they welcomed the white man, took their word that they came in peace. It was not a war/battle/conflict.
> It was GENOCIDE.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Wounded Knee Pest Control*
> 
> We're supposed to accept that insulting narrative just because powerful Whiteys Hating Whiteys pose as people we should look up to?
Click to expand...

There us nothing insulting about the truth. The way I see it you white people are getting what you deserve.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The treatment of Native Americans is obviously a raw issue for some.

There really is no argument that a terrible crime was committed and I cant see the merit in denying this.

Some of the arguments that aim to deflect from this are on a schoolyard level. Ive seen arguments that the natives were not actually natives because they came from Asia in prehistoric times. And that they deserved what they got because they were not some kind of hippy eco warriors.

Its a nonsense. And a nonsense backed up by centuries of literature and film. Hundreds and hundreds of movies portray them as "blood thirsty" savages and are as effective a propaganda tool as anything produced by Hitlers mates.

I grew up watching these movies and have to admit I was carried along with it. Loved westerns and still do. But there is a huge difference between the standard studio fodder and the better made westerns where intelligent people were involved.

But then a film like "Dances With Wolves" is made and in a small way redresses the balance. And the crazies go mental over it. Because its Anti American !!

Its not just movies either. Look at American literature.

Tom Sawyer - the bad guy is Injun Joe

Last of the Mohicans - Magwa is the bad guy. Not the Imperial powers who were pitting one tribe against another. 

I am certain for some that this cant be admitted because it shakes their vision of what America was and is.

Has America made recompense for the way it treated these people ?


----------



## impuretrash

Tommy Tainant said:


> The treatment of Native Americans is obviously a raw issue for some.
> 
> There really is no argument that a terrible crime was committed and I cant see the merit in denying this.
> 
> Some of the arguments that aim to deflect from this are on a schoolyard level. Ive seen arguments that the natives were not actually natives because they came from Asia in prehistoric times. And that they deserved what they got because they were not some kind of hippy eco warriors.
> 
> Its a nonsense. And a nonsense backed up by centuries of literature and film. Hundreds and hundreds of movies portray them as "blood thirsty" savages and are as effective a propaganda tool as anything produced by Hitlers mates.
> 
> I grew up watching these movies and have to admit I was carried along with it. Loved westerns and still do. But there is a huge difference between the standard studio fodder and the better made westerns where intelligent people were involved.
> 
> But then a film like "Dances With Wolves" is made and in a small way redresses the balance. And the crazies go mental over it. Because its Anti American !!
> 
> Its not just movies either. Look at American literature.
> 
> Tom Sawyer - the bad guy is Injun Joe
> 
> Last of the Mohicans - Magwa is the bad guy. Not the Imperial powers who were pitting one tribe against another.
> 
> I am certain for some that this cant be admitted because it shakes their vision of what America was and is.
> 
> Has America made recompense for the way it treated these people ?



What should we do? Burn all copies of Tom Sawyer, ban old cowboys and 'injuns films? Force people to watch Dances with Wolves?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

impuretrash said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The treatment of Native Americans is obviously a raw issue for some.
> 
> There really is no argument that a terrible crime was committed and I cant see the merit in denying this.
> 
> Some of the arguments that aim to deflect from this are on a schoolyard level. Ive seen arguments that the natives were not actually natives because they came from Asia in prehistoric times. And that they deserved what they got because they were not some kind of hippy eco warriors.
> 
> Its a nonsense. And a nonsense backed up by centuries of literature and film. Hundreds and hundreds of movies portray them as "blood thirsty" savages and are as effective a propaganda tool as anything produced by Hitlers mates.
> 
> I grew up watching these movies and have to admit I was carried along with it. Loved westerns and still do. But there is a huge difference between the standard studio fodder and the better made westerns where intelligent people were involved.
> 
> But then a film like "Dances With Wolves" is made and in a small way redresses the balance. And the crazies go mental over it. Because its Anti American !!
> 
> Its not just movies either. Look at American literature.
> 
> Tom Sawyer - the bad guy is Injun Joe
> 
> Last of the Mohicans - Magwa is the bad guy. Not the Imperial powers who were pitting one tribe against another.
> 
> I am certain for some that this cant be admitted because it shakes their vision of what America was and is.
> 
> Has America made recompense for the way it treated these people ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should we do? Burn all copies of Tom Sawyer, ban old cowboys and 'injuns films? Force people to watch Dances with Wolves?
Click to expand...

Why do you go to extremes ? That isnt what I am suggesting at all.


----------



## impuretrash

Tommy Tainant said:


> Why do you go to extremes ? That isnt what I am suggesting at all.



What, then? What can America do to make up to natives that hasn't already been done? Just so you know, native people are held in high regard by most Americans. It's canadians who treat them like shit.


----------



## Unkotare

harmonica said:


> ...
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came...




And?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


You know. Why play dumb?


----------



## Unkotare

The Sage of Main Street said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> *The Same Gangster Race Kept Out by the Great Wall of China*
> 
> Do we call a gang that escapes to a hideout in some remote place "residents" of that place? This race originated as prehistoric criminal fugitives.  In fact, that was why they were chased into Siberia before that.  Feralphiles who want us to feel guilty about finishing the job started by Chinese justice have a Death Wish.
Click to expand...



Hard to imagine anyone could fuck up history with more ignorance than that post.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know. ...
Click to expand...


Know what?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what?
Click to expand...


...that leftists, America haters and antiwhite bigots use what happened to native americans as a political weapon to justify open borders policies.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...that leftists, America haters and antiwhite bigots use what happened to native americans as a political weapon to justify open borders policies.
Click to expand...



What the hell does that have to do with the OP?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...that leftists, America haters and antiwhite bigots use what happened to native americans as a political weapon to justify open borders policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with the OP?
Click to expand...



....everything.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...that leftists, America haters and antiwhite bigots use what happened to native americans as a political weapon to justify open borders policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....everything.
Click to expand...



Absolutely not.


----------



## Peach

Camp said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans were still doing that stuff in the 20th Century, on a grand scale. Japan too.
Click to expand...


Regardless of ethics, this nation was inhabited by the First Nations.


----------



## rightwinger

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> There are lots of 'myths'- about Native Americans- and our European ancestors.
> 
> There were thousands of different tribes and cultures of Native Americans in North and South America- as different as the cultures across Europe and Asia.
> 
> Yes- some tribes practices torture- and others didn't. Some tribes were aggressive and murdered other tribes- and others were essentially defensive- seeking to protect themselves.
> 
> Basically native Americans were humans- just like Europeans who came here were humans.
> 
> But they were here first- and yes- all Americans-  are either immigrants or descendants of immigrants.
> 
> And yes- my European ancestors stole this land from the native Americans. Not my fault- not your fault- but thats the fact.
Click to expand...

The difference was that Native Americans were viewed as savages. Little more than animals
Americans treated them as such


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...that leftists, America haters and antiwhite bigots use what happened to native americans as a political weapon to justify open borders policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell does that have to do with the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.
Click to expand...



Oh come on...I've read your posts...you're not stupid...you can read between the lines. This thread was made in rebuttal to open borders/mass immigration advocates who like to use the old 'early american settlers stole lands and were violent' trope.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...that leftists, America haters and antiwhite bigots use what happened to native americans as a political weapon to justify open borders policies.
Click to expand...


LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.

What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.

This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans. 

And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.

We poor whites....we have it so bad......


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......



The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.


----------



## MaryL

There is this mythos of indigenous people   as peaceful. But they  waged war on each other over territory and land and were total warmongers. The myth of innocent native Americans lives on.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Peach said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans were still doing that stuff in the 20th Century, on a grand scale. Japan too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless of ethics, this nation was inhabited by the First Nations.
Click to expand...

A liars' term.  The obsolete Neanderthalic savages were never "nations," they were gangs.


----------



## Unkotare

This thread is based entirely on logical fallacy. How 'nice' the native peoples were has no bearing on what European settlers did or did not do. There were no "Only if You're Like a Disney Movie Generalization" clause in the treaties the US government violated with various native tribes. History simply is what it is.


----------



## petro

Anyone feeling guilty about sins committed by those in the past can donate directly to any tribal casino.
Personally I could care less about anyones grievances over events that happened generations ago. More worried about the here and now, and what the future brings.
As far as I am concerned we are Americans. Period. No fucking hyphen needed.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
Click to expand...

*Scalping Santa*

Providence gave that unfit Siberian race of criminal fugitives the greatest gift in history and they blew it.  It was like an undisciplined kid breaking all his Christmas toys within a few weeks.


----------



## Syriusly

The Sage of Main Street said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Scalping Santa*
> 
> Providence gave that unfit Siberian race of criminal fugitives the greatest gift in history and they blew it.  It was like an undisciplined kid breaking all his Christmas toys within a few weeks.
Click to expand...


I wonder why you want to scalp Santa?


----------



## Syriusly

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans were still doing that stuff in the 20th Century, on a grand scale. Japan too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless of ethics, this nation was inhabited by the First Nations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A liars' term.  The obsolete Neanderthalic savages were never "nations," they were gangs.
Click to expand...


Poor little racist snowflake. 

Telling yourself that while you dream of scalping Indians.


----------



## Syriusly

MaryL said:


> There is this mythos of indigenous people   as peaceful. But they  waged war on each other over territory and land and were total warmongers. The myth of innocent native Americans lives on.



Humans are not 'peaceful'. 

The myth of the peaceful Puritans lives on.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
Click to expand...


No Conservatives don't even want to acknowledge that there were people here before the Europeans came. 

The whole 'Indians bad- whites good' is what Conservatives lead with- you know with your talk of 'heritage' and tradition as code words for European heritage and European traditions.


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Conservatives don't even want to acknowledge that there were people here before the Europeans came.
> 
> The whole 'Indians bad- whites good' is what Conservatives lead with- you know with your talk of 'heritage' and tradition as code words for European heritage and European traditions.
Click to expand...



Code..? I'll come right out and say it. America was founded on European heritage and tradition.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Conservatives don't even want to acknowledge that there were people here before the Europeans came.
> 
> The whole 'Indians bad- whites good' is what Conservatives lead with- you know with your talk of 'heritage' and tradition as code words for European heritage and European traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Code..? I'll come right out and say it. America was founded on European heritage and tradition.
Click to expand...


LOL 

Which 'European heritage and tradition'?

Certainly Europeans came here- and by force and by trickery- and of course also by deceit took the land from the peoples who lived here.  French, English, Dutch, Spanish- and dozens of other places.

Of course each of these 'people' thought themselves superior to the others- and fought each other here in America too- each with their Indian allies that eventually were screwed over.

Again- this is not to say that America is a bad country- just recognizing that among our history is a history of screwing over those who were here before our ancestors.


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Conservatives don't even want to acknowledge that there were people here before the Europeans came.
> 
> The whole 'Indians bad- whites good' is what Conservatives lead with- you know with your talk of 'heritage' and tradition as code words for European heritage and European traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Code..? I'll come right out and say it. America was founded on European heritage and tradition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Which 'European heritage and tradition'?
> 
> Certainly Europeans came here- and by force and by trickery- and of course also by deceit took the land from the peoples who lived here.  French, English, Dutch, Spanish- and dozens of other places.
> 
> Of course each of these 'people' thought themselves superior to the others- and fought each other here in America too- each with their Indian allies that eventually were screwed over.
> 
> Again- this is not to say that America is a bad country- just recognizing that among our history is a history of screwing over those who were here before our ancestors.
Click to expand...


Typical anti-american anti-white marxist drivel that is so typical these days from the tolerant left. The part of the narrative you're leaving out goes something like:

European people have built an empire on bloodshed, slavery and theft. 
We've invented nothing, we stole all technological innovations from brown folks.
History books were falsified by white people to cover up the truth.


----------



## harmonica

...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???  !!!!!!!!!
...they didn't have to trick anyone....they had the better technology--the more advanced technology-culture 
...how come we don't hear the NAs were not intelligent enough to be advanced to defeat the whites? 
...it's like some of the Africans, they didn't even have an alphabet....they weren't advanced....they were in the ''stone age''....they didn't even have the wheel.....
.....this makes the whites evil ????????!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## impuretrash

harmonica said:


> ...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???  !!!!!!!!!
> ...they didn't have to trick anyone....they had the better technology--the more advanced technology-culture
> ...how come we don't hear the NAs were not intelligent enough to be advanced to defeat the whites?
> ...it's like some of the Africans, they didn't even have an alphabet....they weren't advanced....they were in the ''stone age''....they didn't even have the wheel.....
> .....this makes the whites evil ????????!!!!!!!!!!!



Africans hadn't even invented the wheel before the white man came along.


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> ...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???[emoji23][emoji23]  !!!!!!!!!



That's what whites do. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## harmonica

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???[emoji23][emoji23]  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what whites do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

whites only, no other race has ever done that   hahahhahahah


----------



## impuretrash

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???[emoji23][emoji23]  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what whites do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whites only, no other race has ever done that
Click to expand...


Of course not. Natives didn't engage in slavery, cannibalism or human sacrifice or anything like that oh no. It was all puppies and rainbows before we showed up.


----------



## harmonica

don't forget the torture..the NAs never tortured anyone,--except in the movies


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???[emoji23][emoji23]  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what whites do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whites only, no other race has ever done that   hahahhahahah
Click to expand...

The white race has never done that. 
What they have done is start every major war in modern times, they were responsible for the Holocaust, the Hiroshima and Nagasaki bombs, and tried to eliminate everyone who stood in their way. They passed laws to eliminate the Cherokee NATION.

And we are the ones who are savages. 



Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

petro said:


> Anyone feeling guilty about sins committed by those in the past can donate directly to any tribal casino.
> d.


*Nature Doesn't Recognize Seniority Rights*

What sins?  Obeying the laws of evolution against the unfit and dangerous enemies of civilization is a virtue to be proud of.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Conservatives don't even want to acknowledge that there were people here before the Europeans came.
> 
> The whole 'Indians bad- whites good' is what Conservatives lead with- you know with your talk of 'heritage' and tradition as code words for European heritage and European traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Code..? I'll come right out and say it. America was founded on European heritage and tradition.
Click to expand...

*What Was Founded Now Flounders*

We have lost our way.


----------



## Esmeralda

harmonica said:


> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not


let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered

People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.


----------



## harmonica

Esmeralda said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
Click to expand...

wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
'', cultural traditions for dealing with captives predated the arrival of Europeans, and involved either adoption or execution by torture.''
'' fingernails were ripped out. Their fingers were broken, then twisted and yanked by* children.'
Captives in American Indian Wars - Wikipedia*
the whole tribe was involved...NA children were taught to torture
you obviously don't know much about NA culture history....you haven't even researched it, have you?


----------



## Syriusly

The Sage of Main Street said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Conservatives don't even want to acknowledge that there were people here before the Europeans came.
> 
> The whole 'Indians bad- whites good' is what Conservatives lead with- you know with your talk of 'heritage' and tradition as code words for European heritage and European traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Code..? I'll come right out and say it. America was founded on European heritage and tradition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *What Was Founded Now Flounders*
> 
> We have lost our way.
Click to expand...



Clearly you have. 

Not the rest of us.


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
Click to expand...


Actually torture was quite a part of European culture. 

The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture. 

Torture was routine in Europe. 
Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did. 

But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.

I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Conservatives don't even want to acknowledge that there were people here before the Europeans came.
> 
> The whole 'Indians bad- whites good' is what Conservatives lead with- you know with your talk of 'heritage' and tradition as code words for European heritage and European traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Code..? I'll come right out and say it. America was founded on European heritage and tradition.
Click to expand...


Without native Americans- European likely would never have survived to found the United States.

Both of the first two English colonies to survive in America- Jamestown and Plymouth- survived only with the assistance of Native Americans- giving them food, showing them how to plant native crops- along with the less willing assistance of raiding Native American graineries during the hungry years.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- wow you managed to pack a whole lot of right wing craziness in one sentence.
> 
> What 'open borders policy'? We haven't had open borders for decades.
> 
> This thread was started about the supposed myth of the peaceful native Americans.
> 
> And of course whenever anyone points out that yes- native Americans were screwed over- someone like you wants to claim that any mention of what happened to the native Americans is of course hating of America and of course- anti-white.
> 
> We poor whites....we have it so bad......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Conservatives don't even want to acknowledge that there were people here before the Europeans came.
> 
> The whole 'Indians bad- whites good' is what Conservatives lead with- you know with your talk of 'heritage' and tradition as code words for European heritage and European traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Code..? I'll come right out and say it. America was founded on European heritage and tradition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Which 'European heritage and tradition'?
> 
> Certainly Europeans came here- and by force and by trickery- and of course also by deceit took the land from the peoples who lived here.  French, English, Dutch, Spanish- and dozens of other places.
> 
> Of course each of these 'people' thought themselves superior to the others- and fought each other here in America too- each with their Indian allies that eventually were screwed over.
> 
> Again- this is not to say that America is a bad country- just recognizing that among our history is a history of screwing over those who were here before our ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical anti-american anti-white marxist drivel.
Click to expand...


Yeah- so marxist to actually read our actual histories- rather than the myths propagated by your white supremacist racists.


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> ...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???  !!!!!!!!!
> ...they didn't have to trick anyone....they had the better technology--the more advanced technology-culture



If our ancestors didn't have to trick anyone- why did they continually do so? 

That 'better technology'? The first English colonies in America survived only with the help of native Americans- even with their help- more people died each year than were born- it was years before the English populations in Plymouth and Jamestown were self supporting- and didn't need new settlers each year to replace those who died from starvation and disease. 

Our 'white' ancestors came to America, were allowed to originally settle here, and then eventually killed every tribe that befriended the original settlers- often through trickery.


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> .
> ...how come we don't hear the NAs were not intelligent enough to be advanced to defeat the whites?
> ...it's like some of the Africans, they didn't even have an alphabet....they weren't advanced....they were in the ''stone age''....they didn't even have the wheel.....
> .....this makes the whites evil ????????!!!!!!!!!!!



You do realize that the English didn't 'invent' the wheel right? That no 'white person' invented the wheel- right? The wheel came to Europe from Asia(I include the Middle East with Asia).  Nor did white people invent the alphabet.

Did all Europeans have an 'alphabet' in the 1590's? No- actually they didn't. There were still pockets of cultures in Europe with no written language- those with written languages had largely been conquered by other Europeans that they received writing from. 

Likewise in Africa. The Copts in Ethiopia had written language long before the English did. And so what? 

Why did sub-Saharan Africa not use the wheel until after interaction with Europeans? Because of their isolation- unlike the English- who were invaded over and over again- and who had communication and trade with the east- Africans were isolated by geography.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???  !!!!!!!!!
> ...they didn't have to trick anyone....they had the better technology--the more advanced technology-culture
> ...how come we don't hear the NAs were not intelligent enough to be advanced to defeat the whites?
> ...it's like some of the Africans, they didn't even have an alphabet....they weren't advanced....they were in the ''stone age''....they didn't even have the wheel.....
> .....this makes the whites evil ????????!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans hadn't even invented the wheel before the white man came along.
Click to expand...


The English didn't 'invent' the wheel- until someone brought the idea of the wheel to the English.


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???[emoji23][emoji23]  !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what whites do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whites only, no other race has ever done that   hahahhahahah
Click to expand...


Since this whole thread is about 'myths'- of course all 'races' have tricked, stolen and tortured. 

Its a myth that whites never did these things.


----------



## Hellbilly

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
Click to expand...

Not to mention Wounded Knee where soldiers killed babies and played toss with the dead body. 
They killed women, cut off their breasts and played football with them.
And we Natives are savages. [emoji32] 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Syriusly

Billyboom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to mention Wounded Knee where soldiers killed babies and played toss with the dead body.
> They killed women, cut off their breasts and played football with it.
> And we Natives are savages. [emoji32]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


It is pretty ironic that in a thread that sets up a strawman about the 'myth of the peaceful Native American'- the OP and his buddies sure are determined to promote a myth that all native Americans were bloodthirsty savages- so very different from my refined European ancestors.

The facts are pretty straightforward:


Humans are humans- and neither native Americans or Europeans have any claim to innocence when it comes to violence.
And Europeans stole the Americas from its original inhabitants.
That is just history- not revisionism. I didn't do it- but certainly I have New England ancestors that were participants. That doesn't make me responsible- nor does it make you responsible for any European American killed by native Americans 150 years ago.


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole 'natives were screwed over by settlers' is not an argument conservatives ever lead in with, it's the one used against us whenever we talk about heritage or tradition or nations. It goes hand in hand with slavery and colonialism, proof that white=bad, brown=good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Conservatives don't even want to acknowledge that there were people here before the Europeans came.
> 
> The whole 'Indians bad- whites good' is what Conservatives lead with- you know with your talk of 'heritage' and tradition as code words for European heritage and European traditions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Code..? I'll come right out and say it. America was founded on European heritage and tradition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Which 'European heritage and tradition'?
> 
> Certainly Europeans came here- and by force and by trickery- and of course also by deceit took the land from the peoples who lived here.  French, English, Dutch, Spanish- and dozens of other places.
> 
> Of course each of these 'people' thought themselves superior to the others- and fought each other here in America too- each with their Indian allies that eventually were screwed over.
> 
> Again- this is not to say that America is a bad country- just recognizing that among our history is a history of screwing over those who were here before our ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical anti-american anti-white marxist drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- so marxist to actually read our actual histories- rather than the myths propagated by your white supremacist racists.
Click to expand...



Oh yes, all historical records were falsified by white supreeeeemists. Give me a fuckin break. Fuck you and your nation of Islam alternate history mystical mumbo jumbo bullshit. Does it soothe your well-deserved feelings of inadequacy to wallow around in comforting lies?


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Conservatives don't even want to acknowledge that there were people here before the Europeans came.
> 
> The whole 'Indians bad- whites good' is what Conservatives lead with- you know with your talk of 'heritage' and tradition as code words for European heritage and European traditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code..? I'll come right out and say it. America was founded on European heritage and tradition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Which 'European heritage and tradition'?
> 
> Certainly Europeans came here- and by force and by trickery- and of course also by deceit took the land from the peoples who lived here.  French, English, Dutch, Spanish- and dozens of other places.
> 
> Of course each of these 'people' thought themselves superior to the others- and fought each other here in America too- each with their Indian allies that eventually were screwed over.
> 
> Again- this is not to say that America is a bad country- just recognizing that among our history is a history of screwing over those who were here before our ancestors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical anti-american anti-white marxist drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah- so marxist to actually read our actual histories- rather than the myths propagated by your white supremacist racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, all historical records were falsified by white supreeeeemists. Give me a fuckin break. Fuck you and your nation of Islam alternate history mystical mumbo jumbo bullshit. Does it soothe your well-deserved feelings of inadequacy to wallow around in comforting lies?
Click to expand...


You poor little racist snowflake! Trying to compensate for your own inadequacies by denying history and the facts. 

No matter how many great things were done by some white guy- it doesn't make up for your lack of accomplishments


----------



## TNHarley

WelfareQueen said:


> The cult of victim-hood and grievance is beyond tired.  Let it go people.


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> You poor little racist snowflake! Trying to compensate for your own inadequacies by denying history and the facts.
> 
> No matter how many great things were done by some white guy- it doesn't make up for your lack of accomplishments




A man's measure of success is more than how much ostentatious bling bling he wears. Besides you know literally nothing about me.


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
Click to expand...




Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
Click to expand...

wrong again....the ''whole white tribe'' did not participate....children were not torturing, for the most part... ..totally different--it was part of the whole NAs tribe's culture.....
and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
..again, it was a part of some tribes' culture......


----------



## Unkotare

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong again....the ''whole white tribe'' did not participate....children were not torturing, for the most part... ..totally different--it was part of the whole NAs tribe's culture.....
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..again, it was a part of some tribes' culture......
Click to expand...


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
Click to expand...


'not intelligent enough'?

Well thank you racist boy.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

Esmeralda said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
Click to expand...

*Dindus Mistaken for Hindus*

Whining by evolution's sore losers, financed by the fittest race's enemies within.  The whole world, including the Indians, benefited from having a productive race take over America's resources.


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
Click to expand...

they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
YOU obviously are the racist for even bringing it up
YOU must be obsessed with race


----------



## Hellbilly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> YOU obviously are the racist for even bringing it up
> YOU must be obsessed with race
Click to expand...

We had our own language and racism has everything to do with it.

*nv-wa-do-hi-ya-dv*


----------



## impuretrash

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> YOU obviously are the racist for even bringing it up
> YOU must be obsessed with race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had our own language and racism has everything to do with it.
> 
> *nv-wa-do-hi-ya-dv*
Click to expand...


----------



## Hellbilly

impuretrash said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> YOU obviously are the racist for even bringing it up
> YOU must be obsessed with race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had our own language and racism has everything to do with it.
> 
> *nv-wa-do-hi-ya-dv*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 148820
Click to expand...

You picked the right user name.


----------



## impuretrash

Billyboom said:


> You picked the right user name.


Shut it, untermench.


----------



## Hellbilly

NO.


----------



## OldLady

harmonica said:


> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not


What has the fact that N.A. tribes behaved same as we did have to do with the rest of us being immigrants? re?
That argument doesn't follow at all.


----------



## impuretrash

Billyboom said:


> NO.



LOL


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
Click to expand...


You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).

And yeah that is racist.

Native Americans didn't 'invent' the wheel in the same way that the Europeans of 1776 had not not 'invented' the airplane or the semi-conductor.

Europeans didn't invent the wheel. Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.

Just as Native Americans learned about the wheel and the alphabet from their conquerors. And after learning about them- they adopted them- which is why Seqouyah created their own alphabet and written language after exposure to the Europeans- just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.

You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.

If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> YOU obviously are the racist for even bringing it up
> YOU must be obsessed with race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had our own language and racism has everything to do with it.
> 
> *nv-wa-do-hi-ya-dv*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 148820
Click to expand...


You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.


----------



## Syriusly

Billyboom said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> YOU obviously are the racist for even bringing it up
> YOU must be obsessed with race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had our own language and racism has everything to do with it.
> 
> *nv-wa-do-hi-ya-dv*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 148820
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You picked the right user name.
Click to expand...


Hardly a surprise that the cartoon is from a "Conservative" website.


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.



You're really blaming white folks for all that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Vinca script says otherwise


----------



## Gracie

Indians didn't scalp until they found soldiers scalping indians. Surprised you didn't know that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

[/QUOTE]

You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.[/QUOTE]

Oh, I didn't know that Whitey invented Diabetes.

What about Tobacco introduced from Natives, to Whites?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Gracie said:


> Indians didn't scalp until they found soldiers scalping indians. Surprised you didn't know that.



Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants.

The LBK Culture also introduced slavery, warfare, and genocide to Europe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> And yeah that is racist.
> 
> Native Americans didn't 'invent' the wheel in the same way that the Europeans of 1776 had not not 'invented' the airplane or the semi-conductor.
> 
> Europeans didn't invent the wheel. Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.
> 
> Just as Native Americans learned about the wheel and the alphabet from their conquerors. And after learning about them- they adopted them- which is why Seqouyah created their own alphabet and written language after exposure to the Europeans- just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.
> 
> You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.
> 
> If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.
Click to expand...




Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.
> 
> You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.
> 
> If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.
Click to expand...


I think it's more than likely that the Greek, and Phoenician alphabets come from Greek Dispillio Tablet / Linear A / Linear B Tablets.


----------



## koshergrl

Show no mercy..no quarter taken, none given, is the code and strategy by which ALL the native tribes lived. 

If you went to war (and they were always at war) you could expect to be wantonly raped, killed, tortured. And victory was engaging in those acts against your enemies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???  !!!!!!!!!
> ...they didn't have to trick anyone....they had the better technology--the more advanced technology-culture
> ...how come we don't hear the NAs were not intelligent enough to be advanced to defeat the whites?
> ...it's like some of the Africans, they didn't even have an alphabet....they weren't advanced....they were in the ''stone age''....they didn't even have the wheel.....
> .....this makes the whites evil ????????!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans hadn't even invented the wheel before the white man came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The English didn't 'invent' the wheel- until someone brought the idea of the wheel to the English.
Click to expand...


There's  evidence of wheels going way back in Europe.

Ljubljana Marshes Wheel - Wikipedia

Bronocice pot - Wikipedia


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...how come it's always the whites tricked/stole/etc ???  !!!!!!!!!
> ...they didn't have to trick anyone....they had the better technology--the more advanced technology-culture
> ...how come we don't hear the NAs were not intelligent enough to be advanced to defeat the whites?
> ...it's like some of the Africans, they didn't even have an alphabet....they weren't advanced....they were in the ''stone age''....they didn't even have the wheel.....
> .....this makes the whites evil ????????!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Africans hadn't even invented the wheel before the white man came along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The English didn't 'invent' the wheel- until someone brought the idea of the wheel to the English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's  evidence of wheels going way back in Europe.
> 
> Ljubljana Marshes Wheel - Wikipedia
> 
> Bronocice pot - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Yep- but not being invented there. 

Technology crossed back and forth across Euroasia. Technology didn't cross to Australia, or the New World until Europeans went global.


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> Show no mercy..no quarter taken, none given, is the code and strategy by which ALL the native tribes lived.
> 
> If you went to war (and they were always at war) you could expect to be wantonly raped, killed, tortured. And victory was engaging in those acts against your enemies.



Odd isn't it?

Both of our first English colonies- Jamestown and Plymouth- were saved by Native Americans- and would have perished without their assistance. 

Of course the English later killed them all......


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> And yeah that is racist.
> 
> Native Americans didn't 'invent' the wheel in the same way that the Europeans of 1776 had not not 'invented' the airplane or the semi-conductor.
> 
> Europeans didn't invent the wheel. Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.
> 
> Just as Native Americans learned about the wheel and the alphabet from their conquerors. And after learning about them- they adopted them- which is why Seqouyah created their own alphabet and written language after exposure to the Europeans- just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.
> 
> You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.
> 
> If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.
> 
> You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.
> 
> If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more than likely that the Greek, and Phoenician alphabets come from Greek Dispillio Tablet / Linear A / Linear B Tablets.
Click to expand...


I don't claim that we know the absolute truth about the origin of the first alphabet- but the Phoenicians are generally credited with the invention of the concept of- and the first alphabet.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians didn't scalp until they found soldiers scalping indians. Surprised you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
Click to expand...


Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.


----------



## impuretrash

Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

irosie91 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> Who claimed they were peaceful?  Almost all tribes had a warrior class....hardly peaceful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the Vikings were really nasty-------as were the Romans
Click to expand...


I think the really, really nasty ones are the Semites (Arabs, and Jews)


----------



## Syriusly

You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.[/QUOTE]

Oh, I didn't know that Whitey invented Diabetes.

What about Tobacco introduced from Natives, to Whites?[/QUOTE]

You think that Native Americans went to Europe and introduced Europeans to tobacco? LOL

Europeans didn't 'invent' diabetes' but if Native Americans are supposed to thank Europeans for the changes brought about by the defeat of the Native cultures- diabetes is as much a part of that as modern dentistry(along with of course most cavities)


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.



Poor threatened little racist snowflake.


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
Click to expand...


LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight like those pussy liberals who gave you that swelled head you also are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vinca script says otherwise
Click to expand...


Thanks- while I knew about some discoveries in that region- I wasn't familiar with these symbols.

There is no indication that these symbols are an alphabet.


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that Whitey invented Diabetes.
> 
> What about Tobacco introduced from Natives, to Whites?
Click to expand...


You think that Native Americans went to Europe and introduced Europeans to tobacco? LOL

Europeans didn't 'invent' diabetes' but if Native Americans are supposed to thank Europeans for the changes brought about by the defeat of the Native cultures- diabetes is as much a part of that as modern dentistry(along with of course most cavities)[/QUOTE]
That is such a sad diatribe.

Europeans created diabetes. But only in the Indian population!.[/QUOTE]

Wow- shame you took your kids out of public school- I hope they are not stuck with your reading comprehension problems- or your ignorance.

Europeans didn't 'invent' diabetes' but if Native Americans are supposed to thank Europeans for the changes brought about by the defeat of the Native cultures- diabetes is as much a part of that as modern dentistry(along with of course most cavities)

I made it larger for you this time. Maybe that will help- and I typed slower for you too.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight like those pussy liberals who gave you that swelled head you also are in for a rude awakening.
Click to expand...


You are going to piss and moan and whine like the typical racist snowflake you are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians didn't scalp until they found soldiers scalping indians. Surprised you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
Click to expand...


Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.

Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.

The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.

Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
The genes say it all.

The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight like those pussy liberals who gave you that swelled head you also are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are going to piss and moan and whine like the typical racist snowflake you are.
Click to expand...


fair warning sweetheart


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians didn't scalp until they found soldiers scalping indians. Surprised you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.
> 
> Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.
> 
> The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.
> 
> Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
> The genes say it all.
> 
> The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.
Click to expand...


LOL- you white supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up.

Yep- those Estonians- they are the only 'true' whites......


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight like those pussy liberals who gave you that swelled head you also are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are going to piss and moan and whine like the typical racist snowflake you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fair warning sweetheartA]
Click to expand...


Typical racist snowflake- in love with Youtube.


----------



## koshergrl

It's settled science that most of the natives at least in the North are of Mongol descent.

They invaded north America, and killed off the mastadon and native horses.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians didn't scalp until they found soldiers scalping indians. Surprised you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.
> 
> Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.
> 
> The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.
> 
> Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
> The genes say it all.
> 
> The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you white supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up.
> 
> Yep- those Estonians- they are the only 'true' whites......
Click to expand...


Well, Just look at these Estonian crowds below.

Indeed, even the English look like Jews in comparison.

We know most Jewish genes are Mediterranean.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.



Oh, I didn't know that Whitey invented Diabetes.

What about Tobacco introduced from Natives, to Whites?[/QUOTE]

You think that Native Americans went to Europe and introduced Europeans to tobacco? LOL

Europeans didn't 'invent' diabetes' but if Native Americans are supposed to thank Europeans for the changes brought about by the defeat of the Native cultures- diabetes is as much a part of that as modern dentistry(along with of course most cavities)[/QUOTE]

So, it must be Whitey's fault, that Whitey's food is so addictive.


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> Typical racist snowflake- in love with Youtube.



Too much mainstream media has skewed your perception of reality, they have filled your head with propaganda about white America to soothe those deep seated and well deserved feelings of inadequacy. Make no mistake, snowflake...take it from someone who knows.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians didn't scalp until they found soldiers scalping indians. Surprised you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.
> 
> Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.
> 
> The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.
> 
> Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
> The genes say it all.
> 
> The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you white supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up.
> 
> Yep- those Estonians- they are the only 'true' whites......
Click to expand...


I'm not a White supremacist, I don't even like most of Europe, I dislike most of Western Europe, I dislike Southern Europe, I don't like some Eastern Europeans either, like Russians, Ukrainians, Lithuanians, or Albanians.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist snowflake- in love with Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much mainstream media has skewed your perception of reality, they have filled your head with propaganda about white America to soothe those deep seated and well deserved feelings of inadequacy. Make no mistake, snowflake...take it from someone who knows.
Click to expand...


All you know is the fear you live your life in- and the white racism you live for to counter your own inadequacies.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians didn't scalp until they found soldiers scalping indians. Surprised you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.
> 
> Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.
> 
> The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.
> 
> Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
> The genes say it all.
> 
> The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you white supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up.
> 
> Yep- those Estonians- they are the only 'true' whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a White supremacist, I don't even like most of Europe, I dislike most of Western Europe, I dislike Southern Europe, I don't like some Eastern Europeans either, like Russians, Ukrainians, Lithuanians, or Albanians.
Click to expand...


Okay- you just don't like most of everyone based upon your perception of their race.


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> All you know is the fear you live your life in- and the white racism you live for to counter your own inadequacies.



Don't mistake determination with fear.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that Whitey invented Diabetes.
> 
> What about Tobacco introduced from Natives, to Whites?
Click to expand...


You think that Native Americans went to Europe and introduced Europeans to tobacco? LOL

Europeans didn't 'invent' diabetes' but if Native Americans are supposed to thank Europeans for the changes brought about by the defeat of the Native cultures- diabetes is as much a part of that as modern dentistry(along with of course most cavities)[/QUOTE]

So, it must be Whitey's fault, that Whitey's food is so addictive.[/QUOTE]

In a sense yes- just as Native Americans have a much lower tolerance for alcohol, they also have a much lower tolerance for the foods that tend to trigger diabetes. Typical of many other racial groups too.

If we credit the 'white man' for introducing modern dentistry to native Americans- then it is also honest to point out we introduced diabetes to native Americans.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you know is the fear you live your life in- and the white racism you live for to counter your own inadequacies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mistake determination with fear.
Click to expand...


I don't- you have nothing but fear.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians didn't scalp until they found soldiers scalping indians. Surprised you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.
> 
> Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.
> 
> The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.
> 
> Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
> The genes say it all.
> 
> The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you white supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up.
> 
> Yep- those Estonians- they are the only 'true' whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look like Jews in]
Click to expand...


Its all about the Jews.....

Bigots of the world.....USMB welcomes you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.
> 
> Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.
> 
> The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.
> 
> Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
> The genes say it all.
> 
> The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you white supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up.
> 
> Yep- those Estonians- they are the only 'true' whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a White supremacist, I don't even like most of Europe, I dislike most of Western Europe, I dislike Southern Europe, I don't like some Eastern Europeans either, like Russians, Ukrainians, Lithuanians, or Albanians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- you just don't like most of everyone based upon your perception of their race.
Click to expand...


Western Europeans are kooks.


Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.
> 
> Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.
> 
> The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.
> 
> Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
> The genes say it all.
> 
> The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you white supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up.
> 
> Yep- those Estonians- they are the only 'true' whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a White supremacist, I don't even like most of Europe, I dislike most of Western Europe, I dislike Southern Europe, I don't like some Eastern Europeans either, like Russians, Ukrainians, Lithuanians, or Albanians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay- you just don't like most of everyone based upon your perception of their race.
Click to expand...


I think Whites are the most noble race preserved best along the Baltic Sea.

The further you go from the Baltic Sea the worst the people tend to be.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.
> 
> Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.
> 
> The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.
> 
> Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
> The genes say it all.
> 
> The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you white supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up.
> 
> Yep- those Estonians- they are the only 'true' whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look like Jews in]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all about the Jews.....
> 
> Bigots of the world.....USMB welcomes you.
Click to expand...


You're Jewish?

For you, it's all about White Christians being evil.


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> And yeah that is racist.
> 
> Native Americans didn't 'invent' the wheel in the same way that the Europeans of 1776 had not not 'invented' the airplane or the semi-conductor.
> 
> Europeans didn't invent the wheel. Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.
> 
> Just as Native Americans learned about the wheel and the alphabet from their conquerors. And after learning about them- they adopted them- which is why Seqouyah created their own alphabet and written language after exposure to the Europeans- just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.
> 
> You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.
> 
> If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.
Click to expand...

the more intelligent people had the spirit, will, want, etc for something better.....as the Europeans did....and when early man left Africa--which is still a shithole
less intelligent people stay with the status quo....just enough to get by
rac·ist
_noun_*1*.

a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another
I admire the NAs...I am saddened greatly that their culture was wiped out
the whites had the superior technology......this is an undeniable fact.......I guess you think it is racist to say the whites had superior technology?? 
some races [ cultures ] aren't as intelligent as others----black graduate at lower levels than whites or Asians--FACT
whites were making guns, ships, trains, etc...they had books to read
the NAs didn't even have the wheel...they were in the stone age.....no books.....no alphabet
....stating facts is not racism
'''Researchers generally agree that intelligence involves abilities to learn and adapt to changing environment.'''
Intelligence
..


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> It's settled science that most of the natives at least in the North are of Mongol descent.
> 
> They invaded north America, and killed off the mastadon and native horses.



'settled science'- it pains me when someone as ignorant as you uses that term. 

First of all- the settling of the Americas by Native Americans is anything but 'settled science'- their is vigorous debate as to the actual time and routes of how the Americas were settled.

The consensus opinion(you know like climate change) is that Asians came to America- probably in multiple waves- but there is no 'consensus' that they were of "Mongol" descent. 

Did they kill of the mastodons and mammoths and native horses? I think that it is likely that they did- but again- not settled science- it is a hotly debated topic. Unlike say the extinction of the dodo- that is settle science. 

Were they here before the Europeans? Yes- for thousands of years.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.
> 
> Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.
> 
> The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.
> 
> Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
> The genes say it all.
> 
> The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you white supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up.
> 
> Yep- those Estonians- they are the only 'true' whites......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look like Jews in]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all about the Jews.....
> 
> Bigots of the world.....USMB welcomes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Jewish?
> 
> For you, it's all about White Christians being evil.
Click to expand...


You a racist?

For you, its all about Jews being evil.


----------



## impuretrash

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> You're Jewish?
> 
> For you, it's all about White Christians being evil.



I had her pegged as a native american even though it's difficult to envision one of them using a political message board tbh.


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indians didn't scalp until they found soldiers scalping indians. Surprised you didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scalping was introduced to Europe with the LBK Culture who were a band of Neolithic Near Eastern immigrants..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps- but we are talking of the introduction of scalping in the New World- started by Europeans who paid for scalps of Native Americans just as we used to pay hunters for coyote skins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Europeans are really European in the first place.
> 
> Southern Europeans for example are very Arab like in their DNA.
> 
> The Estonians, Finns, Latvians, and Lithuanians are the most WHG (Indigenous European by genetics) the least Mediterranean.
> 
> Germans, and the English the most barbaric of Northern Europe, look, and act more like Spaniards, than like Estonians.
> The genes say it all.
> 
> The Mediterranean race is the center of Evil in the World, not Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL- you white supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up.
> 
> Yep- those Estonians- they are the only 'true' whites......
Click to expand...

LOL-you black supremacists and your bizarre racial ideas crack me up


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that Whitey invented Diabetes.
> 
> What about Tobacco introduced from Natives, to Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that Native Americans went to Europe and introduced Europeans to tobacco? LOL
> 
> Europeans didn't 'invent' diabetes' but if Native Americans are supposed to thank Europeans for the changes brought about by the defeat of the Native cultures- diabetes is as much a part of that as modern dentistry(along with of course most cavities)
Click to expand...


So, it must be Whitey's fault, that Whitey's food is so addictive.[/QUOTE]

In a sense yes- just as Native Americans have a much lower tolerance for alcohol, they also have a much lower tolerance for the foods that tend to trigger diabetes. Typical of many other racial groups too.

If we credit the 'white man' for introducing modern dentistry to native Americans- then it is also honest to point out we introduced diabetes to native Americans.[/QUOTE]

Yeah it's Whitey's fault that Natives tend to have less tolerance for sugar.

How about blame nature?


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> And yeah that is racist.
> 
> Native Americans didn't 'invent' the wheel in the same way that the Europeans of 1776 had not not 'invented' the airplane or the semi-conductor.
> 
> Europeans didn't invent the wheel. Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.
> 
> Just as Native Americans learned about the wheel and the alphabet from their conquerors. And after learning about them- they adopted them- which is why Seqouyah created their own alphabet and written language after exposure to the Europeans- just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.
> 
> You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.
> 
> If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the more intelligent people had the spirit, will, want, etc for something better.....as the Europeans did....and when early man left Africa--which is still a shithole
> less intelligent people stay with the status quo....just enough to get by
> rac·ist
> _noun_*1*.
> 
> a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another
> I admire the NAs...I am saddened greatly that their culture was wiped out
> the whites had the superior technology......this is an undeniable fact.......I guess you think it is racist to say the whites had superior technology??
> ..
Click to expand...


I laid it out in a way that an intelligent person could respond intelligently- but you evaded doing that. 

*You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.*

*If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.*


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> I laid it out in a way that an intelligent person could respond intelligently- but you evaded doing that.
> 
> *You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.*
> 
> *If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.*




TRIGGERED


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> And yeah that is racist.
> 
> Native Americans didn't 'invent' the wheel in the same way that the Europeans of 1776 had not not 'invented' the airplane or the semi-conductor.
> 
> Europeans didn't invent the wheel. Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.
> 
> Just as Native Americans learned about the wheel and the alphabet from their conquerors. And after learning about them- they adopted them- which is why Seqouyah created their own alphabet and written language after exposure to the Europeans- just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.
> 
> You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.
> 
> If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rac·ist
> _noun_*1*.
> 
> a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another
> some races..... aren't as intelligent as others--
> ..
Click to expand...


You do realize that your statement that 'some races aren't as intelligent as others'- fits your definition of racist- who believes that a particular race is superior to another'

Yeah- you are a racist for believing that some races aren't as intelligent as others.

Right in there with David Duke territory.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist snowflake- in love with Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much mainstream media has skewed your perception of reality, they have filled your head with propaganda about white America to soothe those deep seated and well deserved feelings of inadequacy. Make no mistake, snowflake...take it from someone who knows.
Click to expand...


Too much White Hate propaganda has skewed your tiny little racist snowflake echo of a brain.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist snowflake- in love with Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much mainstream media has skewed your perception of reality, they have filled your head with propaganda about white America to soothe those deep seated and well deserved feelings of inadequacy. Make no mistake, snowflake...take it from someone who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much White Hate propaganda has skewed your tiny little racist snowflake echo of a brain.
Click to expand...


What about your White Hating propaganda?


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> You do realize that your statement that 'some races aren't as intelligent as others'- fits your definition of racist- who believes that a particular race is superior to another'
> 
> Yeah- you are a racist for believing that some races aren't as intelligent as others.
> 
> Right in there with David Duke territory.




Wow what a fucking hypocrite you are. You've been shitting all over white people for several pages, you said natives are more prone to diabetes and alcoholism but you draw the line at there being racial disparities in IQ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that your statement that 'some races aren't as intelligent as others'- fits your definition of racist- who believes that a particular race is superior to another'
> 
> Yeah- you are a racist for believing that some races aren't as intelligent as others.
> 
> Right in there with David Duke territory.
> 
> 
> 
> you said natives are more prone to diabetes and alcoholism but you draw the line at there being racial disparities in IQ?
Click to expand...


It could be largely from a lack of Histamine.

Histamine protects against Diabetes, stimulates the metabolism, and stimulates the mind.

Unfortunately, it also causes OCD.


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> And yeah that is racist.
> 
> Native Americans didn't 'invent' the wheel in the same way that the Europeans of 1776 had not not 'invented' the airplane or the semi-conductor.
> 
> Europeans didn't invent the wheel. Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.
> 
> Just as Native Americans learned about the wheel and the alphabet from their conquerors. And after learning about them- they adopted them- which is why Seqouyah created their own alphabet and written language after exposure to the Europeans- just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.
> 
> You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.
> 
> If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.
Click to expand...

https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
NAs score less on SATs
SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large


----------



## impuretrash

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that your statement that 'some races aren't as intelligent as others'- fits your definition of racist- who believes that a particular race is superior to another'
> 
> Yeah- you are a racist for believing that some races aren't as intelligent as others.
> 
> Right in there with David Duke territory.
> 
> 
> 
> you said natives are more prone to diabetes and alcoholism but you draw the line at there being racial disparities in IQ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It could be largely from a lack of Histamine.
> 
> Histamine protects against Diabetes, stimulates the metabolism, and stimulates the mind.
> 
> Unfortunately, it also causes OCD.
Click to expand...


Well it's only logical that people separated by oceans for thousands of years would develop certain biological differences.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> And yeah that is racist.
> 
> Native Americans didn't 'invent' the wheel in the same way that the Europeans of 1776 had not not 'invented' the airplane or the semi-conductor.
> 
> Europeans didn't invent the wheel. Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.
> 
> Just as Native Americans learned about the wheel and the alphabet from their conquerors. And after learning about them- they adopted them- which is why Seqouyah created their own alphabet and written language after exposure to the Europeans- just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.
> 
> You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.
> 
> If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
> are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
Click to expand...


As usual we can use Estonia, or China, as examples which prove the anti-racist egalitarian wrong, over, and over, aga_in_.

China, and Estonia's IQ, and PISA scores are very high, despite being of modest incomes, and being bullied in the 20th century.

By tired old idiotic Liberal arguments, this shouldn't be the case.


----------



## impuretrash

Poor snowflake Syriusly was triggered so badly she had to go race bait in greener pastures....LOL


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.



"Our own lands"?

???

And, what happened to your proof of becoming "a tiny minority"?


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight.....
Click to expand...




"A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...
Click to expand...


Do you ever bother to read an entire conversation before you barge in?


----------



## irosie91

for the very best of contributions to mankind-----check out the origin of SYPHILIS----
aka  THE FRENCH DISEASE--------alternatively the  ENGLISH DISEASE


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> 
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
Click to expand...


And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....

(and yes- that is me joking)


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical racist snowflake- in love with Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much mainstream media has skewed your perception of reality, they have filled your head with propaganda about white America to soothe those deep seated and well deserved feelings of inadequacy. Make no mistake, snowflake...take it from someone who knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too much White Hate propaganda has skewed your tiny little racist snowflake echo of a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about your White Hating propaganda?
Click to expand...


Sorry I don't have any. I rely on history.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Poor snowflake Syriusly was triggered so badly she had to go race bait in greener pastures....LOL



Poor little racist snowflake- still trying to promote your racist trash to compensate for your 'short comings'.....


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor snowflake Syriusly was triggered so badly she had to go race bait in greener pastures....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little racist snowflake- still trying to promote your racist trash to compensate for your 'short comings'.....
Click to expand...


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> [
> Anybody seriously think Aztecs were 'hapless victims', or any of the eastern tribes? That's hilarious idiocy. All the tribes enjoyed torture for sport and entertainment, kept slaves, beat their wives, raided and murdered farmers, stole everything they could, hired out as mercenaries to any European power who paid them the most, liked to get stinking drunk and would murder for kegs of cheap crappy rum, and worse.  They genocided each other at any opportunity, especially the Plains tribes, the Sioux were particularly deadly.



LOL speaking of 'myths'.

Yes- Native Americans- the original Americans- did do many of those things- not all Native Americans- they were no more monolithic than Europeans were- the Cherokee were as different from the Aztecs as the Finnish tribes were different from the Turks. 

And of course Europeans did all of those things too. So much for the myth of the peaceful Europeans.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor snowflake Syriusly was triggered so badly she had to go race bait in greener pastures....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little racist snowflake- still trying to promote your racist trash to compensate for your 'short comings'.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 148910
Click to expand...


LOL- poor little fascist snowflake.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
Click to expand...


Estonia just became the #1 in Europe for PISA scores.

By Egalitarian anti-Racist logic, this shouldn't true.

Estonia was colonized for nearly 1,000 years, and that ended in 1992 when Estonia broke away from the Soviet Union proper.

Furthermore, Estonia had big death tolls in WW2.

None the less, Estonia has been since 1992, among the fastest growing economies of Europe, have produced some good tech for such a little country, including Kazaa, and Skype, and Estonia has become Europe's leader in PISA scores.


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> LOL- poor little fascist snowflake.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Anybody seriously think Aztecs were 'hapless victims', or any of the eastern tribes? That's hilarious idiocy. All the tribes enjoyed torture for sport and entertainment, kept slaves, beat their wives, raided and murdered farmers, stole everything they could, hired out as mercenaries to any European power who paid them the most, liked to get stinking drunk and would murder for kegs of cheap crappy rum, and worse.  They genocided each other at any opportunity, especially the Plains tribes, the Sioux were particularly deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the myth of the peaceful Europeans.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't think many people think Europeans were particularly peaceful.

Rightfully so, Western Europe + Russia both were pretty mad.

But, then again some of the most peaceful of nations like Poland, Czech Republic, Estonia, Latvia, etc. have also been European.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever bother to read an entire conversation before you barge in?
Click to expand...



Do you ever answer a question?


----------



## boedicca

Native Americans were much more "Black Robe" and far less "Dances with Wolves".  Just sayin'.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever bother to read an entire conversation before you barge in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever answer a question?
Click to expand...


Yes, because you never just start mouthing off, without addressing the issues.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever bother to read an entire conversation before you barge in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever answer a question?
Click to expand...


Ask a serious question and I'll consider it.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever bother to read an entire conversation before you barge in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever answer a question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask a serious question and I'll consider it.
Click to expand...



I have


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever bother to read an entire conversation before you barge in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever answer a question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask a serious question and I'll consider it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have
Click to expand...



*sigh* I've pointed out a million times where I stand on the issue of white displacement. You don't see me encouraging mass 3rd world immigration to Japan, do you? I'll fight to protect my right to exist and for my children to live without oppression.


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
Click to expand...

sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever bother to read an entire conversation before you barge in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever answer a question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask a serious question and I'll consider it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* I've pointed out a million times where I stand on the issue of white displacement. You don't see me encouraging mass 3rd world immigration to Japan, do you? I'll fight to protect my right to exist and for my children to live without oppression.
Click to expand...





"Fight" how? What "oppression"? Specifics.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> "Fight" how? What "oppression"? Specifics.



The Alt-right does not share it's most closely guarded secrets with the likes of you.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fight" how? What "oppression"? Specifics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt-right does not share it's most closely guarded secrets with the likes of you.
Click to expand...



So, you just trolling?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fight" how? What "oppression"? Specifics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt-right does not share it's most closely guarded secrets with the likes of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, you just trolling?
Click to expand...


Am I...?


----------



## Picaro

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Anybody seriously think Aztecs were 'hapless victims', or any of the eastern tribes? That's hilarious idiocy. All the tribes enjoyed torture for sport and entertainment, kept slaves, beat their wives, raided and murdered farmers, stole everything they could, hired out as mercenaries to any European power who paid them the most, liked to get stinking drunk and would murder for kegs of cheap crappy rum, and worse.  They genocided each other at any opportunity, especially the Plains tribes, the Sioux were particularly deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL speaking of 'myths'.
> 
> Yes- Native Americans- the original Americans- did do many of those things- not all Native Americans- they were no more monolithic than Europeans were- the Cherokee were as different from the Aztecs as the Finnish tribes were different from the Turks.
Click to expand...


lol nonsense. Find where Finns were cutting off people's heads and playing football with them, or tossing children into volcanoes and fires. True, Cherokees didn't have any volcanoes to toss people in, but they had fires, and they tortured for sport and fun, and murdered their neighbors and stole their lands like every other tribe did. 



> And of course Europeans did all of those things too. So much for the myth of the peaceful Europeans.



Compared to most of the planet, Europeans were indeed more peaceful, especially after the rise of Christianity, compared to pagans and savages. 

For a troll who claims to  'prefer history', you don't know hardly any of it.


----------



## Picaro

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever bother to read an entire conversation before you barge in?
Click to expand...


Unkotare just wants white people to buy him a Cadillac and a trip to Disneyland. We owe it to him for being Japanese, or something like that, in his mind.


----------



## Picaro

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Anybody seriously think Aztecs were 'hapless victims', or any of the eastern tribes? That's hilarious idiocy. All the tribes enjoyed torture for sport and entertainment, kept slaves, beat their wives, raided and murdered farmers, stole everything they could, hired out as mercenaries to any European power who paid them the most, liked to get stinking drunk and would murder for kegs of cheap crappy rum, and worse.  They genocided each other at any opportunity, especially the Plains tribes, the Sioux were particularly deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the myth of the peaceful Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I don't think many people think Europeans were particularly peaceful.
> 
> Rightfully so, Western Europe + Russia both were pretty mad.
> 
> But, then again some of the most peaceful of nations like Poland, Czech Republic, Estonia, Latvia, etc. have also been European.
Click to expand...


Europeans didn't have to be much less violent to beat out American savages in the morals and murder game. We were, and still are, just hippie snuggle bunnies in comparison. If we weren't, there wouldn't be so many of them around today running around whining.


----------



## Unkotare

Picaro said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non whites are the most racist motherfuckers on this planet and if guilty white liberals who think they're gonna be treated decently when we finally become a minority in our own lands are in for a rude awakening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor threatened little racist snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL and if you think I'm gonna go down without a fight.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever bother to read an entire conversation before you barge in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unkotare just wants white people to buy him a Cadillac and a trip to Disneyland. We owe it to him for being Japanese, or something like that, in his mind.
Click to expand...



Here we see why troll threads like this shouldn't be in the History forum. I'm not Japanese, as I've said hundreds of times, but dummies like this really have nothing else to say if not venting racist nonsense like dim-witted children.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Here we see why troll threads like this shouldn't be in the History forum. I'm not Japanese, as I've said hundreds of times, but dummies like this really have nothing else to say if not venting racist nonsense like dim-witted children.



I think I get what your game is. You're a rat...a snitch...you're trying to goad me into breaking some forum rule so you can report me to the moderators.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we see why troll threads like this shouldn't be in the History forum. I'm not Japanese, as I've said hundreds of times, but dummies like this really have nothing else to say if not venting racist nonsense like dim-witted children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I get what your game is. You're a rat...a snitch...you're trying to goad me into breaking some forum rule so you can report me to the moderators.
Click to expand...




Save that stuff for your shrink. How about addressing the thread topic, without resorting to slurs or historical ignorance? 


To that end: how 'nice' the native people were has no bearing on the actions of the European settlers and later US government, other than those of self defense.


----------



## harmonica

another thing about torture....for the whites, it was more of a law and order deal...part of the ''criminal' 'system.....the families/etc did not participate and did not pass it on as tradition
whereas for the NAs it was part of the culture---for captives/etc


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> How about addressing the thread topic?



I already did, several times. Since you're so keen on living in the past, how about you address the first post I made in this thread instead of stirring the pot? I don't have any problem with native Americans. They're so rare, white americans fawn over them like they're gods. That's the truth. Nobody is forcing them to stay on their reservations anyway. My Canadian friends privately share with me some of the most bigoted, hateful opinions about natives I've ever heard. I never knew until I connected with them online how much they're hated up there. So go find a Canadian to harass...


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about addressing the thread topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... don't have any problem with native Americans. They're so rare, white americans fawn over them like they're gods. That's the truth. .....
Click to expand...


Absurd 

That's about as far from the truth as possible.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about addressing the thread topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... don't have any problem with native Americans. They're so rare, white americans fawn over them like they're gods. That's the truth. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absurd
> 
> That's about as far from the truth as possible.
Click to expand...


Prove otherwise.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about addressing the thread topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... don't have any problem with native Americans. They're so rare, white americans fawn over them like they're gods. That's the truth. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absurd
> 
> That's about as far from the truth as possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove otherwise.
Click to expand...


Among the poorest, most addicted communities in America? The lowest levels of education ? I think we would treat gods better.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Among the poorest, most addicted communities in America? The lowest levels of education ? I think we would treat gods better.



You confuse the government with citizens. Also consider that I cannot be held responsible for other people's personal choices.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Among the poorest, most addicted communities in America? The lowest levels of education ? I think we would treat gods better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You confuse the government with citizens. Also consider that I cannot be held responsible for other people's personal choices.
Click to expand...



No one asked you to be, but give the "treat them like gods" bullshit a rest, because it's absurd.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Among the poorest, most addicted communities in America? The lowest levels of education ? I think we would treat gods better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You confuse the government with citizens. Also consider that I cannot be held responsible for other people's personal choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked you to be, but give the "treat them like gods" bullshit a rest, because it's absurd.
Click to expand...


Just leave me the fuck alone, hater.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

koshergrl said:


> Show no mercy..no quarter taken, none given, is the code and strategy by which ALL the native tribes lived.
> 
> If you went to war (and they were always at war) you could expect to be wantonly raped, killed, tortured. And victory was engaging in those acts against your enemies.


*Before Columbus, America Was a Throwaway Land*


The most important thing was that they didn't build anything after winning.  Once they had hunted out their new territory, they'd abandon it and wander until they could wipe out another tribe.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

impuretrash said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're Jewish?
> 
> For you, it's all about White Christians being evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had her pegged as a native american even though it's difficult to envision one of them using a political message board tbh.
Click to expand...

*Chippewa Wah Wah*

I guess they quit using their smoke-signal social media. They are a ridiculous race--after we've been subjected to the insults of _Little Big Man _and _Dances With Wolves_, we should not care about hurting their feelings.  In fact, we should go out of our way to do so.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> wrong again--the whole ''tribe'' didn't participate ...  the childrren weren't involved
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually torture was quite a part of European culture.
> 
> The funny part is that this thread is about supposed myths of native Americans- and yet here you are promoting myths about our European culture.
> 
> Torture was routine in Europe.
> Elizabethan Era Torture,death,punishment,crime,methods,prisoner,Crossbar
> The Medieval Tortures of the Roman Catholic Church
> No doubt many native American tribes(but not all) had elaborate torture rituals- but they didn't invent entire machines designed just for torture like our European ancestors did.
> 
> But more on point- Europeans in America commonly tortured each other- and of course native Americans.
> 
> I just read an account in "Don't Know Much About History"- of our glorious ancestors ordering a native American castrated- and then flayed alive- and being forced to eat his own skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and they didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'not intelligent enough'?
> 
> Well thank you racist boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they didn't have the wheel, alphabet, etc....were defeated....so obviously they were not as advanced/intelligent/etc as the whites......racism has nothing to do with this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> And yeah that is racist.
> 
> Native Americans didn't 'invent' the wheel in the same way that the Europeans of 1776 had not not 'invented' the airplane or the semi-conductor.
> 
> Europeans didn't invent the wheel. Europeans didn't invent the alphabet- they learned about those- usually from their conquerors.
> 
> Just as Native Americans learned about the wheel and the alphabet from their conquerors. And after learning about them- they adopted them- which is why Seqouyah created their own alphabet and written language after exposure to the Europeans- just as Europeans adopted the alphabet(eventually) after the Greeks were exposed to the alphabet of the Phoenicians.
> 
> You claimed that native Americans are less intelligent than Europeans. Want to retract that? Want to rephrase that? This is your opportunity.
> 
> If not- either prove it- or let it stand that you are just a racist who started this thread because of your racist ideas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
> are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
> NAs score less on SATs
> SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large
Click to expand...

*Prometheus Castrated*

The source of this is the way Americans treat High IQs like freaks and losers; the ruling-class parasites even makes us turn them into disgusting little wimpy nerds.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Estonia just became the #1 in Europe for PISA scores.
> 
> By Egalitarian anti-Racist logic, this shouldn't true.
> 
> Estonia was colonized for nearly 1,000 years, and that ended in 1992 when Estonia broke away from the Soviet Union proper.
> 
> Furthermore, Estonia had big death tolls in WW2.
> 
> None the less, Estonia has been since 1992, among the fastest growing economies of Europe, have produced some good tech for such a little country, including Kazaa, and Skype, and Estonia has become Europe's leader in PISA scores.
Click to expand...


Well goodie for Estonia.

I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians.

(and yes- that is me joking again)


----------



## Syriusly

The Sage of Main Street said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're Jewish?
> 
> For you, it's all about White Christians being evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had her pegged as a native american even though it's difficult to envision one of them using a political message board tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Chippewa Wah Wah*
> 
> I guess they quit using their smoke-signal social media. They are a ridiculous race--after we've been subjected to the insults of _Little Big Man _and _Dances With Wolves_, we should not care about hurting their feelings.  In fact, we should go out of our way to do so.
Click to expand...


Thats all your asshole trolls know how to do.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "A fight," hero? Who or what are you imagining yourself fighting, and how do you imagine doing it? Should be funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever bother to read an entire conversation before you barge in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever answer a question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ask a serious question and I'll consider it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll fight to protect my right to exist and for my children to live without oppression.
Click to expand...


Tell us all about the threat to your right to exist.......and the threat of oppression to your children.....


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were the one who claimed that an entire race was not an 'intelligent' as another race (Native Americans versus Europeans).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
Click to expand...


Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
Click to expand...

please prove anything I said was racist?
I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
does that make me a racist?
and they are gorgeous


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Anybody seriously think Aztecs were 'hapless victims', or any of the eastern tribes? That's hilarious idiocy. All the tribes enjoyed torture for sport and entertainment, kept slaves, beat their wives, raided and murdered farmers, stole everything they could, hired out as mercenaries to any European power who paid them the most, liked to get stinking drunk and would murder for kegs of cheap crappy rum, and worse.  They genocided each other at any opportunity, especially the Plains tribes, the Sioux were particularly deadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL speaking of 'myths'.
> 
> Yes- Native Americans- the original Americans- did do many of those things- not all Native Americans- they were no more monolithic than Europeans were- the Cherokee were as different from the Aztecs as the Finnish tribes were different from the Turks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol nonsense. Find where Finns were cutting off people's heads and playing football with them, or tossing children into volcanoes and fires. True, Cherokees didn't have any volcanoes to toss people in, but they had fires, and they tortured for sport and fun, and murdered their neighbors and stole their lands like every other tribe did.
> 
> Europeans.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Oh Europeans had all of their own fun ways to kill and torture people. 

Starting of with Vlad the Impaler- we would call Romanian- known for his impaling of men, women and children. But some he didn't impale- some he burned alive. 

_There were large stakes there on which, as it was said, about twenty thousand men, women, and children had been spitted, quite a sight for the Turks and the sultan himself.
_
Then of course there were those lovable Vikings

_Wormald notes that the kings of East Anglia and Northumbria were defeated and then seemingly killed in a sickeningly gruesome Viking ritual known as "the blood-eagle", which involved "ripping a victim's lungs out of his rib-cage, and draping them across his shoulders like eagles' wings".
_
And of course the delightful practices of the peaceful Christians during the Inquisition.....where the Pope gave the authorization to torture people to combat heretics and Jews......

And of course the Romans towards the defeated Celts- cutting off the hands and feet and leaving them to die.....

And of course the Europeans who came to America

*“The Spaniards with their horses, their spears and lances, began to commit murders and other strange cruelties.  They entered into towns and villages, sparing neither children nor old men and women.  They ripped their bellies and cut them to pieces as if they had been slaughtering lambs in a field.  They made bets with each other over who could thrust a sword into the middle of a man or who could cut off his head with one stroke.  They took little ones by their heels and crushed their heads against the cliffs.  Others they threw into the rivers laughing and mocking them as they tumbled into the water.  They put everyone they met to the edge of the sword.

One time the Indians came to meet us and receive us with food and good cheer!  Instead, the devil, which had put himself in the Spaniards, put them all to the edge of the sword in my presence, without any cause whatsoever, more than three thousand souls.  I saw there such great cruelties, that never any man living either have or shall see the like.*

Yes- those of us with European ancestry have no 'cousins' who ever acted barbarously towards other human beings...

European history- frankly all human history- is full of accounts of humans being horrible people. 

It is a myth that Europeans were just all kind benevolent benefactors to the world.


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
Click to expand...


I already have proven you are racist- when you claimed that Native Americans are not as smart as Europeans- and challenged you to prove it. 

That you are enamored by 'some Asian Cultures' doesn't mean you aren't a racist.


----------



## Syriusly

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about addressing the thread topic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did, several times. Since you're so keen on living in the past, how about you address the first post I made in this thread instead of stirring the pot? I don't have any problem with native Americans. They're so rare, white americans fawn over them like they're gods. That's the truth. Nobody is forcing them to stay on their reservations anyway. My Canadian friends privately share with me some of the most bigoted, hateful opinions about natives I've ever heard. I never knew until I connected with them online how much they're hated up there. So go find a Canadian to harass...
Click to expand...


When we have a Canadian making the same racist claims as you- I will respond to that Canadian the same way.


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> another thing about torture....for the whites, it was more of a law and order deal...part of the ''criminal' 'system.....the families/etc did not participate and did not pass it on as tradition
> whereas for the NAs it was part of the culture---for captives/etc



For some Native Americans it was part of culture- again- you are painting a broad brush for cultures that ranged from Alaska to Tierra Del Fuego. 

For Europeans - there certainly were cultures that had a tradition of torturing and slaughtering captives- look to accounts of the pre-Roman Celts. 

But lets say you are right- that for Europeans- torture was 'more of a law and order deal'- as in a legally defined and acceptable method for torture.

Tell me how that makes Europeans 'better' than native Americans?


----------



## Syriusly

Picaro said:


> Compared to most of the planet, Europeans were indeed more peaceful, especially after the rise of Christianity, compared to pagans and savages.



Europeans were in a state of almost constant war- right up until about the time of Napolean. 

And then of course the peaceful Europeans in the 1940's instituted that peaceful genocide of Jews and Gypsies and others.....


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have proven you are racist- when you claimed that Native Americans are not as smart as Europeans- and challenged you to prove it.
> 
> That you are enamored by 'some Asian Cultures' doesn't mean you aren't a racist.
Click to expand...

I linked test scores to prove it


----------



## impuretrash

Syriusly said:


> When we have a Canadian making the same racist claims as you- I will respond to that Canadian the same way.




oy vey


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Among the poorest, most addicted communities in America? The lowest levels of education ? I think we would treat gods better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You confuse the government with citizens. Also consider that I cannot be held responsible for other people's personal choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked you to be, but give the "treat them like gods" bullshit a rest, because it's absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just leave me the fuck alone, hater.
Click to expand...





Did you, of all people, just say......


----------



## koshergrl

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that Whitey invented Diabetes.
> 
> What about Tobacco introduced from Natives, to Whites?
Click to expand...


You think that Native Americans went to Europe and introduced Europeans to tobacco? LOL

Europeans didn't 'invent' diabetes' but if Native Americans are supposed to thank Europeans for the changes brought about by the defeat of the Native cultures- diabetes is as much a part of that as modern dentistry(along with of course most cavities)[/QUOTE]

So, it must be Whitey's fault, that Whitey's food is so addictive.[/QUOTE]
We're to blame that starvation cultures can't physically adapt to a culture where food is abundant.


----------



## koshergrl

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
Click to expand...

No but it does make you stupid lolol


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Among the poorest, most addicted communities in America? The lowest levels of education ? I think we would treat gods better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You confuse the government with citizens. Also consider that I cannot be held responsible for other people's personal choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No one asked you to be, but give the "treat them like gods" bullshit a rest, because it's absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just leave me the fuck alone, hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you, of all people, just say......
Click to expand...


stop ur kvetching


----------



## harmonica

koshergrl said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but it does make you stupid lolol
Click to expand...

very mature response


----------



## koshergrl

harmonica said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> 
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but it does make you stupid lolol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very mature response
Click to expand...

I care deeply.


----------



## Syriusly

koshergrl said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I didn't know that Whitey invented Diabetes.
> 
> What about Tobacco introduced from Natives, to Whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think that Native Americans went to Europe and introduced Europeans to tobacco? LOL
> 
> Europeans didn't 'invent' diabetes' but if Native Americans are supposed to thank Europeans for the changes brought about by the defeat of the Native cultures- diabetes is as much a part of that as modern dentistry(along with of course most cavities)
Click to expand...


So, it must be Whitey's fault, that Whitey's food is so addictive.[/QUOTE]
We're to blame that starvation cultures can't physically adapt to a culture where food is abundant.[/QUOTE]

Who said anything about blame?

You forgot to have the Indians thank Europeans for alcoholism, and small pox, and influenza, and measles, and diabetes........and introducing scalping.

This of course was in response to the cartoon that suggested Indians should be thanking Europeans for everything Europeans did for Indians.


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> 
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have proven you are racist- when you claimed that Native Americans are not as smart as Europeans- and challenged you to prove it.
> 
> That you are enamored by 'some Asian Cultures' doesn't mean you aren't a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I linked test scores to prove it
Click to expand...


You mean this?

https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
NAs score less on SATs
SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large

Your first link shows IQ by country- and specifically states this:

These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
_

Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. .......


These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution._

Get that- 'controversial'.. 'much debate'.....'must be interpreted with extreme caution'

Wait- you left those out. 

Are the people of Hong Kong 3 IQ points smarter than their brothers across the border- because of their race?

Are the people of Italy really smarter than those of the United States- because of race? Are Americans smarter than Slovenians- because of race?

Of course- Native Americans are Americans- so according to your link- Americans score equally with most European countries

And your second link- lets look at that one too:

_At the same time, SAT scores showed continued patterns in which white and Asian students, on average, receive higher scores than do black and Latino students. And, as has been the case for years, students from wealthier families score better than do those from disadvantaged families. These and other figures -- including new data on Advanced Placement participation -- are being released today by the College Board._

Wait- students from wealthier families score better than those from poor families? Do you believe this is because wealthier people are all smarter than poor people? Or do you think wealth might have an impact on learning and preparing for the SATs?

_Everybody's scores are going down except for Asians. The National Center for Fair and Open Testing has kept track of the gains on the combined scores on all three sections, by race and ethnicity, since the introduction of the writing test for the class of 2006. Those statistics, combined with the new data, show that between the class of 2006 and the class of 2015, every group except Asians has seen its totals go down.
_
So White Americans scores are going down- do you believe that means genetically we whites are becoming more stupid? That everyone EXCEPT Asian Americans are genetically getting more stupid?

Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans. 

So yeah- you are still a racist to claim that American Indians are just not as smart as Europeans.


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have proven you are racist- when you claimed that Native Americans are not as smart as Europeans- and challenged you to prove it.
> 
> That you are enamored by 'some Asian Cultures' doesn't mean you aren't a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I linked test scores to prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
> are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
> NAs score less on SATs
> SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large
> 
> Your first link shows IQ by country- and specifically states this:
> 
> These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
> _
> 
> Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. .......
> 
> 
> These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution._
> 
> Get that- 'controversial'.. 'much debate'.....'must be interpreted with extreme caution'
> 
> Wait- you left those out.
> 
> Are the people of Hong Kong 3 IQ points smarter than their brothers across the border- because of their race?
> 
> Are the people of Italy really smarter than those of the United States- because of race? Are Americans smarter than Slovenians- because of race?
> 
> Of course- Native Americans are Americans- so according to your link- Americans score equally with most European countries
> 
> And your second link- lets look at that one too:
> 
> _At the same time, SAT scores showed continued patterns in which white and Asian students, on average, receive higher scores than do black and Latino students. And, as has been the case for years, students from wealthier families score better than do those from disadvantaged families. These and other figures -- including new data on Advanced Placement participation -- are being released today by the College Board._
> 
> Wait- students from wealthier families score better than those from poor families? Do you believe this is because wealthier people are all smarter than poor people? Or do you think wealth might have an impact on learning and preparing for the SATs?
> 
> _Everybody's scores are going down except for Asians. The National Center for Fair and Open Testing has kept track of the gains on the combined scores on all three sections, by race and ethnicity, since the introduction of the writing test for the class of 2006. Those statistics, combined with the new data, show that between the class of 2006 and the class of 2015, every group except Asians has seen its totals go down.
> _
> So White Americans scores are going down- do you believe that means genetically we whites are becoming more stupid? That everyone EXCEPT Asian Americans are genetically getting more stupid?
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> So yeah- you are still a racist to claim that American Indians are just not as smart as Europeans.
Click to expand...

obviously you are the racist by calling me a racist with no proof


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to most of the planet, Europeans were indeed more peaceful, especially after the rise of Christianity, compared to pagans and savages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans were in a state of almost constant war- right up until about the time of Napolean.
Click to expand...


As if constant war, is a European only issue.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have proven you are racist- when you claimed that Native Americans are not as smart as Europeans- and challenged you to prove it.
> 
> That you are enamored by 'some Asian Cultures' doesn't mean you aren't a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I linked test scores to prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
> are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
> NAs score less on SATs
> SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large
> 
> Your first link shows IQ by country- and specifically states this:
> 
> These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
> _
> 
> Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. .......
> 
> 
> These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution._
> 
> Get that- 'controversial'.. 'much debate'.....'must be interpreted with extreme caution'
> 
> Wait- you left those out.
> 
> Are the people of Hong Kong 3 IQ points smarter than their brothers across the border- because of their race?
> 
> Are the people of Italy really smarter than those of the United States- because of race? Are Americans smarter than Slovenians- because of race?
> 
> Of course- Native Americans are Americans- so according to your link- Americans score equally with most European countries
> 
> And your second link- lets look at that one too:
> 
> _At the same time, SAT scores showed continued patterns in which white and Asian students, on average, receive higher scores than do black and Latino students. And, as has been the case for years, students from wealthier families score better than do those from disadvantaged families. These and other figures -- including new data on Advanced Placement participation -- are being released today by the College Board._
> 
> Wait- students from wealthier families score better than those from poor families? Do you believe this is because wealthier people are all smarter than poor people? Or do you think wealth might have an impact on learning and preparing for the SATs?
> 
> _Everybody's scores are going down except for Asians. The National Center for Fair and Open Testing has kept track of the gains on the combined scores on all three sections, by race and ethnicity, since the introduction of the writing test for the class of 2006. Those statistics, combined with the new data, show that between the class of 2006 and the class of 2015, every group except Asians has seen its totals go down.
> _
> So White Americans scores are going down- do you believe that means genetically we whites are becoming more stupid? That everyone EXCEPT Asian Americans are genetically getting more stupid?
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> So yeah- you are still a racist to claim that American Indians are just not as smart as Europeans.
Click to expand...


Most people accept that a mix of genes, and environment impact intelligence.

People who think it's all genes, or all environment are definitely very slow, to say the very least.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
Click to expand...


Right back at you.
anti-Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial equality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are you making the case for eugenics?

I did that in the below thread, on how genes for educational attainment are on the decline.

Is eugenics necessary? Icelandic study would suggest that.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to most of the planet, Europeans were indeed more peaceful, especially after the rise of Christianity, compared to pagans and savages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Europeans were in a state of almost constant war- right up until about the time of Napolean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if constant war, is a European only issue.
Click to expand...


Exactly- just like the warfare between Native American tribes was hardly an Indian only issue.


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have proven you are racist- when you claimed that Native Americans are not as smart as Europeans- and challenged you to prove it.
> 
> That you are enamored by 'some Asian Cultures' doesn't mean you aren't a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I linked test scores to prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
> are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
> NAs score less on SATs
> SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large
> 
> Your first link shows IQ by country- and specifically states this:
> 
> These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
> _
> 
> Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. .......
> 
> 
> These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution._
> 
> Get that- 'controversial'.. 'much debate'.....'must be interpreted with extreme caution'
> 
> Wait- you left those out.
> 
> Are the people of Hong Kong 3 IQ points smarter than their brothers across the border- because of their race?
> 
> Are the people of Italy really smarter than those of the United States- because of race? Are Americans smarter than Slovenians- because of race?
> 
> Of course- Native Americans are Americans- so according to your link- Americans score equally with most European countries
> 
> And your second link- lets look at that one too:
> 
> _At the same time, SAT scores showed continued patterns in which white and Asian students, on average, receive higher scores than do black and Latino students. And, as has been the case for years, students from wealthier families score better than do those from disadvantaged families. These and other figures -- including new data on Advanced Placement participation -- are being released today by the College Board._
> 
> Wait- students from wealthier families score better than those from poor families? Do you believe this is because wealthier people are all smarter than poor people? Or do you think wealth might have an impact on learning and preparing for the SATs?
> 
> _Everybody's scores are going down except for Asians. The National Center for Fair and Open Testing has kept track of the gains on the combined scores on all three sections, by race and ethnicity, since the introduction of the writing test for the class of 2006. Those statistics, combined with the new data, show that between the class of 2006 and the class of 2015, every group except Asians has seen its totals go down.
> _
> So White Americans scores are going down- do you believe that means genetically we whites are becoming more stupid? That everyone EXCEPT Asian Americans are genetically getting more stupid?
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> So yeah- you are still a racist to claim that American Indians are just not as smart as Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obviously you are the racist by calling me a racist with no proof
Click to expand...


LOL- no you are a racist because you fit the definition you even provided:

_*a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.*_

As in- you believe our race is superior(more intelligent) to Native Americans .

I have challenged you to proof your claim- you provided a mess of claims- which I addressed- and you now run away from.

Because position is based upon racism.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have proven you are racist- when you claimed that Native Americans are not as smart as Europeans- and challenged you to prove it.
> 
> That you are enamored by 'some Asian Cultures' doesn't mean you aren't a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I linked test scores to prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
> are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
> NAs score less on SATs
> SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large
> 
> Your first link shows IQ by country- and specifically states this:
> 
> These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
> _
> 
> Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. .......
> 
> 
> These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution._
> 
> Get that- 'controversial'.. 'much debate'.....'must be interpreted with extreme caution'
> 
> Wait- you left those out.
> 
> Are the people of Hong Kong 3 IQ points smarter than their brothers across the border- because of their race?
> 
> Are the people of Italy really smarter than those of the United States- because of race? Are Americans smarter than Slovenians- because of race?
> 
> Of course- Native Americans are Americans- so according to your link- Americans score equally with most European countries
> 
> And your second link- lets look at that one too:
> 
> _At the same time, SAT scores showed continued patterns in which white and Asian students, on average, receive higher scores than do black and Latino students. And, as has been the case for years, students from wealthier families score better than do those from disadvantaged families. These and other figures -- including new data on Advanced Placement participation -- are being released today by the College Board._
> 
> Wait- students from wealthier families score better than those from poor families? Do you believe this is because wealthier people are all smarter than poor people? Or do you think wealth might have an impact on learning and preparing for the SATs?
> 
> _Everybody's scores are going down except for Asians. The National Center for Fair and Open Testing has kept track of the gains on the combined scores on all three sections, by race and ethnicity, since the introduction of the writing test for the class of 2006. Those statistics, combined with the new data, show that between the class of 2006 and the class of 2015, every group except Asians has seen its totals go down.
> _
> So White Americans scores are going down- do you believe that means genetically we whites are becoming more stupid? That everyone EXCEPT Asian Americans are genetically getting more stupid?
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> So yeah- you are still a racist to claim that American Indians are just not as smart as Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people accept that a mix of genes, and environment impact intelligence.
> 
> People who think it's all genes, or all environment are definitely very slow, to say the very least.
Click to expand...


Most people accept that intelligence is a mix of genes, and environment issues- but not a matter of race.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you making the case for eugenics?.
Click to expand...


Nope- I will type it again for you more slowly this time.

Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you making the case for eugenics?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope- I will type it again for you more slowly this time.
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
Click to expand...


One track minded much?

1.) Most people don't deny that environment impacts intelligence.

2.) The genes for intelligence displayed by race, could be being dwindled down, probably due to welfare propping up idiots to have as many kids, as they like.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have proven you are racist- when you claimed that Native Americans are not as smart as Europeans- and challenged you to prove it.
> 
> That you are enamored by 'some Asian Cultures' doesn't mean you aren't a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I linked test scores to prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
> are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
> NAs score less on SATs
> SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large
> 
> Your first link shows IQ by country- and specifically states this:
> 
> These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
> _
> 
> Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. .......
> 
> 
> These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution._
> 
> Get that- 'controversial'.. 'much debate'.....'must be interpreted with extreme caution'
> 
> Wait- you left those out.
> 
> Are the people of Hong Kong 3 IQ points smarter than their brothers across the border- because of their race?
> 
> Are the people of Italy really smarter than those of the United States- because of race? Are Americans smarter than Slovenians- because of race?
> 
> Of course- Native Americans are Americans- so according to your link- Americans score equally with most European countries
> 
> And your second link- lets look at that one too:
> 
> _At the same time, SAT scores showed continued patterns in which white and Asian students, on average, receive higher scores than do black and Latino students. And, as has been the case for years, students from wealthier families score better than do those from disadvantaged families. These and other figures -- including new data on Advanced Placement participation -- are being released today by the College Board._
> 
> Wait- students from wealthier families score better than those from poor families? Do you believe this is because wealthier people are all smarter than poor people? Or do you think wealth might have an impact on learning and preparing for the SATs?
> 
> _Everybody's scores are going down except for Asians. The National Center for Fair and Open Testing has kept track of the gains on the combined scores on all three sections, by race and ethnicity, since the introduction of the writing test for the class of 2006. Those statistics, combined with the new data, show that between the class of 2006 and the class of 2015, every group except Asians has seen its totals go down.
> _
> So White Americans scores are going down- do you believe that means genetically we whites are becoming more stupid? That everyone EXCEPT Asian Americans are genetically getting more stupid?
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> So yeah- you are still a racist to claim that American Indians are just not as smart as Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people accept that a mix of genes, and environment impact intelligence.
> 
> People who think it's all genes, or all environment are definitely very slow, to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people accept that intelligence is a mix of genes, and environment issues- but not a matter of race.
Click to expand...


The genes for intelligence between races are not equal.
Just like the genes for height between races are not equal.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already have proven you are racist- when you claimed that Native Americans are not as smart as Europeans- and challenged you to prove it.
> 
> That you are enamored by 'some Asian Cultures' doesn't mean you aren't a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> I linked test scores to prove it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
> are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
> NAs score less on SATs
> SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large
> 
> Your first link shows IQ by country- and specifically states this:
> 
> These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
> _
> 
> Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. .......
> 
> 
> These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution._
> 
> Get that- 'controversial'.. 'much debate'.....'must be interpreted with extreme caution'
> 
> Wait- you left those out.
> 
> Are the people of Hong Kong 3 IQ points smarter than their brothers across the border- because of their race?
> 
> Are the people of Italy really smarter than those of the United States- because of race? Are Americans smarter than Slovenians- because of race?
> 
> Of course- Native Americans are Americans- so according to your link- Americans score equally with most European countries
> 
> And your second link- lets look at that one too:
> 
> _At the same time, SAT scores showed continued patterns in which white and Asian students, on average, receive higher scores than do black and Latino students. And, as has been the case for years, students from wealthier families score better than do those from disadvantaged families. These and other figures -- including new data on Advanced Placement participation -- are being released today by the College Board._
> 
> Wait- students from wealthier families score better than those from poor families? Do you believe this is because wealthier people are all smarter than poor people? Or do you think wealth might have an impact on learning and preparing for the SATs?
> 
> _Everybody's scores are going down except for Asians. The National Center for Fair and Open Testing has kept track of the gains on the combined scores on all three sections, by race and ethnicity, since the introduction of the writing test for the class of 2006. Those statistics, combined with the new data, show that between the class of 2006 and the class of 2015, every group except Asians has seen its totals go down.
> _
> So White Americans scores are going down- do you believe that means genetically we whites are becoming more stupid? That everyone EXCEPT Asian Americans are genetically getting more stupid?
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> So yeah- you are still a racist to claim that American Indians are just not as smart as Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people accept that a mix of genes, and environment impact intelligence.
> 
> People who think it's all genes, or all environment are definitely very slow, to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people accept that intelligence is a mix of genes, and environment issues- but not a matter of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The genes for intelligence between races are not equal.
> Just like the genes for height between races are not equal.
Click to expand...


The genes between individuals are not 'equal' - yet we ask for our Presidential candidates to take genetic tests to see how intelligent that they are. 

We have yet to find a human 'race' when the individuals who are equally raised and trained- who are not able to master and learn all of the same things. Individuals yes- but members of any specific race- no. 

American Indians can learn calculus- Estonians can learn how bake an apple pie. 

It is the racists who want to insist that some peoples are superior- oddly enough not because their group has a slightly above higher average height, or because others like to claim that their group has a slightly above average intelligence than others- but because of their 'genes'- i.e.- their whiteness.


----------



## Syriusly

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you making the case for eugenics?.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope- I will type it again for you more slowly this time.
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One track minded much?
> 
> 1.) Most people don't deny that environment impacts intelligence.
> 
> 2.) The genes for intelligence displayed by race, could be being dwindled down, probably due to welfare propping up idiots to have as many kids, as they like.
Click to expand...


Since I was responding to a poster who made claims that 'whites' had superior intelligence than Native Americans- and in support of it provided a link which among other things noted that every group of Americans- except Asian Americans had dropping IQ scores- my post still stands.

Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Syriusly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> I linked test scores to prove it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this?
> 
> https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
> are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
> NAs score less on SATs
> SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large
> 
> Your first link shows IQ by country- and specifically states this:
> 
> These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
> _
> 
> Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. .......
> 
> 
> These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution._
> 
> Get that- 'controversial'.. 'much debate'.....'must be interpreted with extreme caution'
> 
> Wait- you left those out.
> 
> Are the people of Hong Kong 3 IQ points smarter than their brothers across the border- because of their race?
> 
> Are the people of Italy really smarter than those of the United States- because of race? Are Americans smarter than Slovenians- because of race?
> 
> Of course- Native Americans are Americans- so according to your link- Americans score equally with most European countries
> 
> And your second link- lets look at that one too:
> 
> _At the same time, SAT scores showed continued patterns in which white and Asian students, on average, receive higher scores than do black and Latino students. And, as has been the case for years, students from wealthier families score better than do those from disadvantaged families. These and other figures -- including new data on Advanced Placement participation -- are being released today by the College Board._
> 
> Wait- students from wealthier families score better than those from poor families? Do you believe this is because wealthier people are all smarter than poor people? Or do you think wealth might have an impact on learning and preparing for the SATs?
> 
> _Everybody's scores are going down except for Asians. The National Center for Fair and Open Testing has kept track of the gains on the combined scores on all three sections, by race and ethnicity, since the introduction of the writing test for the class of 2006. Those statistics, combined with the new data, show that between the class of 2006 and the class of 2015, every group except Asians has seen its totals go down.
> _
> So White Americans scores are going down- do you believe that means genetically we whites are becoming more stupid? That everyone EXCEPT Asian Americans are genetically getting more stupid?
> 
> Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans.
> 
> So yeah- you are still a racist to claim that American Indians are just not as smart as Europeans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people accept that a mix of genes, and environment impact intelligence.
> 
> People who think it's all genes, or all environment are definitely very slow, to say the very least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people accept that intelligence is a mix of genes, and environment issues- but not a matter of race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The genes for intelligence between races are not equal.
> Just like the genes for height between races are not equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The genes between individuals are not 'equal' - yet we ask for our Presidential candidates to take genetic tests to see how intelligent that they are.
> 
> We have yet to find a human 'race' when the individuals who are equally raised and trained- who are not able to master and learn all of the same things. Individuals yes- but members of any specific race- no.
> 
> American Indians can learn calculus- Estonians can learn how bake an apple pie.
> 
> It is the racists who want to insist that some peoples are superior- oddly enough not because their group has a slightly above higher average height, or because others like to claim that their group has a slightly above average intelligence than others- but because of their 'genes'- i.e.- their whiteness.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natives Americans don't score IQ's on par with Whites, Ashkenazi Jews, or East Asians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? Lots of racists like to quote IQ scores......I heard that the Europeans with the lowest IQ scores are Estonians....
> 
> (and yes- that is me joking)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure--stating facts and truth is racist--got it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racists like you don't care about the truth- you care only about advancing your myth of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please prove anything I said was racist?
> I'm white and I think some Asian cultures/peoples are ''better'' than ours
> does that make me a racist?
> and they are gorgeous
Click to expand...

Why any proud male would want to marry a modern feminmisty American girl is beyond me.


----------



## harmonica

well, blacks graduate at lower levels, commit murder/crime at higher levels....Africa worst for literacy, poverty, starvation, etc--I'd say the whites were superior in those categories .....is that evil or just the truth?


----------



## harmonica

people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation...the sooner they realize that, the sooner they can get better.....but they are not realizing it.....it has to be whitey causing the problems


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.



You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman. 

Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans. 

Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.

But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims. 

So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
Click to expand...

the basic idea is the NAs warred on/murdered/raped/tortured/displaced/decimated/etc other tribes long before the whites came..
..you deny this?
the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?


----------



## Litwin

harmonica said:


> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not


i am 100% sure that you are pushing some kind of very own agenda here, but its true ,  the Indians were not "peaceful, corn growing people", kind of  red-skinned  *hippie *...no, *defiantly no *


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the basic idea is the NAs warred on/murdered/raped/tortured/displaced/decimated/etc other tribes long before the whites came.
Click to expand...


Yes. Just like every other human beings that have existed on earth.

Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Billyboom said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> So not all Native Americans were the same...how profound
> While each tribe may have had different characteristics, they were all treated the same by the US Government as they were rounded up and forced onto desolate reservations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they were defeated by a greater power
> just like every other war/battle/conflict
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. Right after they welcomed the white man, took their word that they came in peace. It was not a war/battle/conflict.
> It was GENOCIDE.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727VPP using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...


  Win some lose some....


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
Click to expand...


I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans. 

You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers. 

The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.

But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't. 

Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
Click to expand...

you're exactly right.....I confess.....you _thought _correctly..*..WOW.!!   ..*I'm impressed
you are amazing.....that's EXACTLY why I started this thread


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
Click to expand...

there is nothing in the original post about whites being superior
you have been brainwashed to think* EVERYBODY *who brings up race is a racist-hater-etc
everybody that even discusses other races is racist-hater-etc
someone who gives *FACTS* is a racist - hater
my original post [ and the rest ] is true


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
Click to expand...

racists here, there --racists everywhere---look out !!  they are everywhere......


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing in the original post about whites being superior
> you have been brainwashed to think* EVERYBODY *who brings up race is a racist-hater-etc
Click to expand...


No- you waited until page 4 of the thread to make this claim:


_and [American Indians] didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough_

I offered you a chance to retract that statement that Native Americans were not as intelligent as Europeans- but you didn't. 

And that- that is the point where I started pointing out the racism of your thread.


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> racists here, there --racists everywhere---look out !!  they are everywhere......
Click to expand...


No- just those who try to convince others of the superiority of one race over others.

You know- like you have done.


----------



## harmonica

well, the whites destroyed the NAs...I'd say that is superior--wouldn't you?
superior
adjective
1.
higher in station, rank, degree, importance, etc.:
a superior officer.
2.
above the average in excellence, merit, intelligence, etc.:
superior math students.
3.
_of higher grade or quality:_
superior merchandise.
4.
_greater in quantity or amount:_
superior numbers.

their weapons,vehicles, farming, transport, etc were _higher in grade and quality_
their numbers wer_e greater in quantity_
weapons, transport, farming, food, and food distribution superior....housing superior
water transport superior....


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing in the original post about whites being superior
> you have been brainwashed to think* EVERYBODY *who brings up race is a racist-hater-etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- you waited until page 4 of the thread to make this claim:
> 
> 
> _and [American Indians] didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough_
> 
> I offered you a chance to retract that statement that Native Americans were not as intelligent as Europeans- but you didn't.
> 
> And that- that is the point where I started pointing out the racism of your thread.
Click to expand...

I gave you test scores and so did others to prove whites are more intelligent ...it is up to you, now, to prove otherwise


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> people have been brainwashed to be afraid to tell facts--truth !!
> we can't give facts and truth without  *RACIST *screamed at us
> or *HATER--SUPREMACIST*
> it is undeniable that blacks have culture problems that breed much higher murder/crime/low graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing in the original post about whites being superior
> you have been brainwashed to think* EVERYBODY *who brings up race is a racist-hater-etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- you waited until page 4 of the thread to make this claim:
> 
> 
> _and [American Indians] didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough_
> 
> I offered you a chance to retract that statement that Native Americans were not as intelligent as Europeans- but you didn't.
> 
> And that- that is the point where I started pointing out the racism of your thread.
Click to expand...

you needed me to point out the obvious--there is nothing about whites being superior in the original post
you said I started this thread to '''promote your ideas of racial superiority''---
*YOU* are the racist...you see racism when it's not even there  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you prove that by your OWN words!!!


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> well, the whites destroyed the NAs...I'd say that is superior--wouldn't you?.



When the Germans were committing genocide against the Jews- did that genocide make the Germans superior to the Jews?


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing in the original post about whites being superior
> you have been brainwashed to think* EVERYBODY *who brings up race is a racist-hater-etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- you waited until page 4 of the thread to make this claim:
> 
> 
> _and [American Indians] didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough_
> 
> I offered you a chance to retract that statement that Native Americans were not as intelligent as Europeans- but you didn't.
> 
> And that- that is the point where I started pointing out the racism of your thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I gave you test scores and so did others to prove whites are more intelligent ...it is up to you, now, to prove otherwise
Click to expand...


'test scores'

You mean this?

https://iq-research.info/en/page/average-iq-by-country
are you saying some cultures/races/countries can't be less intelligent??
NAs score less on SATs
SAT scores drop and racial gaps remain large

Your first link shows IQ by country- and specifically states this:

These numbers came from a work carried out from 2002 to 2006 by *Richard Lynn*, a British Professor of Psychology, and *Tatu Vanhanen*, a Finnish Professor of Political Science, who conducted IQ studies in more than 80 countries.
_

Richard and Tatu argues that *differences in national income are correlated with differences in the average national intelligence quotient (IQ)*. .......


These results are controversial and have caused much debate, they must be interpreted with extreme caution._

Get that- 'controversial'.. 'much debate'.....'must be interpreted with extreme caution'

Wait- you left those out. 

Are the people of Hong Kong 3 IQ points smarter than their brothers across the border- because of their race?

Are the people of Italy really smarter than those of the United States- because of race? Are Americans smarter than Slovenians- because of race?

Of course- Native Americans are Americans- so according to your link- Americans score equally with most European countries

And your second link- lets look at that one too:

_At the same time, SAT scores showed continued patterns in which white and Asian students, on average, receive higher scores than do black and Latino students. And, as has been the case for years, students from wealthier families score better than do those from disadvantaged families. These and other figures -- including new data on Advanced Placement participation -- are being released today by the College Board._

Wait- students from wealthier families score better than those from poor families? Do you believe this is because wealthier people are all smarter than poor people? Or do you think wealth might have an impact on learning and preparing for the SATs?

_Everybody's scores are going down except for Asians. The National Center for Fair and Open Testing has kept track of the gains on the combined scores on all three sections, by race and ethnicity, since the introduction of the writing test for the class of 2006. Those statistics, combined with the new data, show that between the class of 2006 and the class of 2015, every group except Asians has seen its totals go down._

So White Americans scores are going down- do you believe that means genetically we whites are becoming more stupid? That everyone EXCEPT Asian Americans are genetically getting more stupid?

Because IF you claim that genetics is the reason why American Indians score lower than white Americans- then of course you have to believe that genetics is the reason why everyone's scores are going down- except Asian Americans. 

So yeah- you are still a racist to claim that American Indians are just not as smart as Europeans.


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You started this thread- not with facts and truth- but with a strawman.
> 
> Throughout this thread you have made many claims- among them being the specific race based claim- that Europeans are- and were- smarter than Native Americans.
> 
> Why you want to bring African Americans- and your racial beliefs about them into the thread now I don't know.
> 
> But I nailed you on your racist claims about native Americans.  I destroyed your supposed 'facts' to support your racial based claims.
> 
> So let me ask you this? Why do you feel a need to try to explain why you believe that whites are superior to Native Americans and blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing in the original post about whites being superior
> you have been brainwashed to think* EVERYBODY *who brings up race is a racist-hater-etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- you waited until page 4 of the thread to make this claim:
> 
> 
> _and [American Indians] didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough_
> 
> I offered you a chance to retract that statement that Native Americans were not as intelligent as Europeans- but you didn't.
> 
> And that- that is the point where I started pointing out the racism of your thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you needed me to point out the obvious--there is nothing about whites being superior in the original post
> you said I started this thread to '''promote your ideas of racial superiority''---
> *YOU* are the racist...you see racism when it's not even there  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you prove that by your OWN words!!!
Click to expand...


And I still contend that is the reason why you started this thread. You have given no coherent alternative.

You started out the thread with a strawman argument countering a 'myth' no one has agreed with at all- not a single person here has said they believe the 'myth' you were supposedly countering. 

But the reason for your OP became clear when you felt it necessary to claim that Europeans were more intelligent than Native Americans- which you continue to say. And now you are just flat out saying you feel that Europeans are superior to Native Americans.

And you even provided the dictionary definition of racist- which you have demonstrated here that fits you to a 'T'

Racist
_a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, *or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.*_

Quoting you:
_well, the whites destroyed the NAs...I'd say that is superior--wouldn't you?
_
Quoting the definition of racist
_*or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.*_

I don't understand why you object to being called a racist- when you repeatedly have claimed that whites are superior to Native Americans


----------



## harmonica

Syriusly said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> the reason I posted the thread, is that I see in many comment sections of the news of how the whites were evil--and nothing about the NAs being evil...the same as blacks--they can never be evil/racists/etc
> you didn't nail anything..in fact, you prove my point that a lot of naive people thing whites are the only evil race
> everyone here wants the truth and justice, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is nothing in the original post about whites being superior
> you have been brainwashed to think* EVERYBODY *who brings up race is a racist-hater-etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- you waited until page 4 of the thread to make this claim:
> 
> 
> _and [American Indians] didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough_
> 
> I offered you a chance to retract that statement that Native Americans were not as intelligent as Europeans- but you didn't.
> 
> And that- that is the point where I started pointing out the racism of your thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you needed me to point out the obvious--there is nothing about whites being superior in the original post
> you said I started this thread to '''promote your ideas of racial superiority''---
> *YOU* are the racist...you see racism when it's not even there  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you prove that by your OWN words!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I still contend that is the reason why you started this thread. You have given no coherent alternative.
> 
> You started out the thread with a strawman argument countering a 'myth' no one has agreed with at all- not a single person here has said they believe the 'myth' you were supposedly countering.
> 
> But the reason for your OP became clear when you felt it necessary to claim that Europeans were more intelligent than Native Americans- which you continue to say. And now you are just flat out saying you feel that Europeans are superior to Native Americans.
> 
> And you even provided the dictionary definition of racist- which you have demonstrated here that fits you to a 'T'
> 
> Racist
> _a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, *or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.*_
> 
> Quoting you:
> _well, the whites destroyed the NAs...I'd say that is superior--wouldn't you?
> _
> Quoting the definition of racist
> _*or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.*_
> 
> I don't understand why you object to being called a racist- when you repeatedly have claimed that whites are superior to Native Americans
Click to expand...

you are everywhere on the forum!!  EVERYBODY that doesn't have your ideas is a white supremacist/hater/neo-nazi
someone has a theory on the Malmedy Massacre and they are neo-nazi...!!!!???!!!!!!!


----------



## Syriusly

harmonica said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you want truth and justice- you want to promote a myth that Europeans were justified in screwing over Native Americans.
> 
> You put up the strawman that there was some 'myth' of peaceful Native Americans being promoted- in a country that for years had TV and Movies about Indians attacking cowboys and settlers.
> 
> The difference between us is that I don't think of people of one race or another as evil. There are people who have done evil things- and yes- many of our European ancestors did evil things- just as many of the ancestors of today's Native Americans did many evil things.
> 
> But then you went on to claim that native Americans were not as smart as Europeans. I gave you a chance to retract that claim. You didn't.
> 
> Because the reason you started this thread was not just to 'expose' that native Americans killed people too- it was to promote your ideas of racial superiority.
> 
> 
> 
> there is nothing in the original post about whites being superior
> you have been brainwashed to think* EVERYBODY *who brings up race is a racist-hater-etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No- you waited until page 4 of the thread to make this claim:
> 
> 
> _and [American Indians] didn't invent machines for it because they were not intelligent enough_
> 
> I offered you a chance to retract that statement that Native Americans were not as intelligent as Europeans- but you didn't.
> 
> And that- that is the point where I started pointing out the racism of your thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you needed me to point out the obvious--there is nothing about whites being superior in the original post
> you said I started this thread to '''promote your ideas of racial superiority''---
> *YOU* are the racist...you see racism when it's not even there  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you prove that by your OWN words!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I still contend that is the reason why you started this thread. You have given no coherent alternative.
> 
> You started out the thread with a strawman argument countering a 'myth' no one has agreed with at all- not a single person here has said they believe the 'myth' you were supposedly countering.
> 
> But the reason for your OP became clear when you felt it necessary to claim that Europeans were more intelligent than Native Americans- which you continue to say. And now you are just flat out saying you feel that Europeans are superior to Native Americans.
> 
> And you even provided the dictionary definition of racist- which you have demonstrated here that fits you to a 'T'
> 
> Racist
> _a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races, *or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.*_
> 
> Quoting you:
> _well, the whites destroyed the NAs...I'd say that is superior--wouldn't you?
> _
> Quoting the definition of racist
> _*or who believes that a particular race is superior to another.*_
> 
> I don't understand why you object to being called a racist- when you repeatedly have claimed that whites are superior to Native Americans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are everywhere on the forum!!  EVERYBODY that doesn't have your ideas is a white supremacist/hater/neo-nazi
> someone has a theory on the Malmedy Massacre and they are neo-nazi...!!!!???!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


No- not everybody.

Just people like you- you know- the kind of people who want to explain why the white race is superior to the Native Americans.


----------



## harmonica

look out !!  there's another racist...and another...there's one...they are all over
but they are only white--never any other race


----------



## Esmeralda

harmonica said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> '', cultural traditions for dealing with captives predated the arrival of Europeans, and involved either adoption or execution by torture.''
> '' fingernails were ripped out. Their fingers were broken, then twisted and yanked by* children.'
> Captives in American Indian Wars - Wikipedia*
> the whole tribe was involved...NA children were taught to torture
> you obviously don't know much about NA culture history....you haven't even researched it, have you?
Click to expand...

The Europeans did not torture their slaves?  Yes they did. They most certainly did.  And the whole culture was taught to torture slaves and children were also taught to torture slaves.  My post was not just referring to how the Europeans treated Native Americans by how they behaved as a whole, as a culture, toward people in the countries they invaded or to the slave population.  How they behaved toward anyone they didn´t like or value, basically.  The point is that Europeans are not in any position whatsoever to judge other cultures on any level.


----------



## harmonica

Esmeralda said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...let's stop the myth of NAs being peaceful, corn growing people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc other tribes long before the evil whites came
> ..in fact, torture was part of some tribes' culture
> ..so we don't need to hear that all Americans are immigrants--because we are not
> 
> 
> 
> let's stop the myth of so called Christian, advanced people being peaceful brotherly love type people
> ..they murdered/raped/tortured/dislocated/decimated/etc billions of people  for thousands of years
> ..in fact, torture was part of most of their cultures
> ...so called European Christian advanced peoples invaded and conquered North America, decimating the hundreds of tribes who had lived their for thousands of years; they justified their actions by believing the tribes were non Christian and less than human and they, the Europeans, had right to anywhere on Earth they wanted; they did it by being more ruthless and more powerful than the people they conquered
> 
> People who try to rewrite history to hide their own faults are pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wrong.--torture was NOT part of the white culture as it was the NAs':
> '', cultural traditions for dealing with captives predated the arrival of Europeans, and involved either adoption or execution by torture.''
> '' fingernails were ripped out. Their fingers were broken, then twisted and yanked by* children.'
> Captives in American Indian Wars - Wikipedia*
> the whole tribe was involved...NA children were taught to torture
> you obviously don't know much about NA culture history....you haven't even researched it, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Europeans did not torture their slaves?  Yes they did. They most certainly did.  And the whole culture was taught to torture slaves and children were also taught to torture slaves.  My post was not just referring to how the Europeans treated Native Americans by how they behaved as a whole, as a culture, toward people in the countries they invaded or to the slave population.  How they behaved toward anyone they didn´t like or value, basically.  The point is that Europeans are not in any position whatsoever to judge other cultures on any level.
Click to expand...

fine, but that's all I see in comments sections is how the Europeans are the only evil race
never anything bad about the NAs
please document/links on how the European culture had widespread torture and taught their kids to torture---the _same _culture as the NAs
the Inquisition doesn't count as it wasn't families and kids torturing


----------

